# Thunderstrucks xmas countdown.



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well well well finally im going to do something constructive on the forum rather than take the **** outta every one :thumb:

Its 13 weeks til Christmas and i need a proper challenge. It may not be a challenge for alot on this board but with my love hate relationship with food its a major challenge for me!

Ive set myself the goal of losing 2 stone between now and Christmas and my final weigh in will be on Christmas morning when i wake up, **** presents!!

Im currently 129kg!! (just over 20 stone) not all blubber, i do have quite a bit of muscle but alot of it is fat and i hold it around my stomach and chest areas the most, arms, legs and back dont look to hideous but from neck to cock is where i store it all.

I have trained for around 10 years but never eaten properly and never done cardio on a regular basis, i have eating binges (major sugar addict) which ruin my results every time so im hoping this journal will keep me on track and finally get the results i should be. I have all the knowledge i need to do it so nows the time to get myself sorted, no ones gonna do it for me.

Training: Weights.

Monday: Deadlifts/Bent over rows/Wide grip pulldowns.

Wednesday: Military Press/DB Shoulder press/Shrugs.

Friday: Squats/Incline Plate loaded press/Leg ext/Leg curl.

Im not going to faff about with isolation work, enjoy compounds much for and find them much more beneficial, i train 4-5 (including warm ups) and keep reps 8-12 but sometimes change it to higher reps but always lift as heavy as possible with good technique and muscle contraction.

Training: Cardio.

Sunday: 60 minutes.

Monday: 30 minutes after weights.

Tuesday: 60 minutes.

Wednesday: 30 minutes after weights.

Thursday: 60 minutes.

Friday: no cardio as too ****ed after leg session.

Saturday: Day off.

None of this will be totally set in stone due to work and family commitments but will try and stick to it as much as possible.

Diet:

My diet is going to be keeping carbs such as rice, potato, pasta etc to a minimum as they bloat me up massively, ill stick to proteins and veg and good fats like olive oil, flaxseed oil etc.

I will have one day a week when i will eat more carbs plus a proper cheat meal of kfc/McDonalds etc as i know i will crumble if i dont have a treat once a week.

Meal plan will look alot like this:

Meal 1: 4 eggs plus smoked salmon.

Meal 2: Protein shake.

Meal 3: Chicken Breast with veg.

Meal 4: Protein shake.

Meal 5: chicken/turkey/beef/pork with veg (not all of them just one)

Meal 6: Cottage cheese.

I will be taking weekly photos aswell but am so gross i will not be putting them on here im afraid.

Supplements:

Protein shakes - Reflex.

ECA - T5s before morning cardio when i have days off.

So there we have it, my Christmas challenge.

Feel free to comment, make constructive critisism or just take the ****!

Heres to a gret future.

Thunderstruck!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate, will hel where l can.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Good luck mate, will hel where l can.


If you hell I'll heaven


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers mate. Have never been so motivated! Its the new mp3 player thats done it i reckon lol.

First meal today was bit late as had long lay in.

meal 1: chicken breast with peas and sweetcorn. can of 7up zero.

meal 2: Chocolate Protein shake.

will be going out for a 40-60 minute walk tonight :thumb: bring on the cardio!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get some pictures up buddy so we can return the rib tickling .... i mean helpful advice


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> get some pictures up buddy so we can return the rib tickling .... i mean helpful advice


Best tune eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever!! makes me wanna get up and wobble!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: chicken breast with peas and sweetcorn. can of 7up zero.

meal 2: Chocolate Protein shake.

meal 3: Pork, sweetorn, carrots, 4 roast potatos.

Am actually looking forward to cardio tonight, will go out about 8pm when its getting cold, i like to walk in the rain to so hopefully it will start to **** it down soon. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> meal 1: chicken breast with peas and sweetcorn. can of 7up zero.
> 
> meal 2: Chocolate Protein shake.
> 
> ...


Did you try the Guiness sauce with your pork mate ?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Nah had a small dollop of apple sauce, im old skool.

Just got back from 40 minutes interval type cardio. Did a big loop round near my house. Did some walking, jogging and some all out spirnts which my skeleton is now regretting but actually really enjoyed it and can see myself doing that loop alot and will vary how i do it each time.

Am kinda buzzing now, not sure the sprints at 129kg was such as good idea but the endorphins are deffo pumping now and feel like i never thought i would witgh cardio, so maybe intervals suits me better than the slow steady cardio i usually do if i do any at all.

Gonna cool down for a bit then have some cottage cheese mmmmmmmmm.

Good start but as we know consistancy is the key :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Pre breakfast cardio done, 45 minute walk around my 'loop' and nice n sweaty now, gonna chill for a bit then have first meal.

Meal 1: Protein shake. can of pepsi max. couldnt handle food after the cardio but didnt want to have nothing.

Will also add that my weights will be tomorrow now due to be called in to work later, plus my lower legs are in shock and so tomorrows cardio after weights will be on the bike!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just prepared my meals for tomorrow day time.

Brown off 250 grams of mince, threw in chopped garlic, half tin of low sugar baked beans, tin of chopped tomatos, squirt of tomato puree. Will be splitting into 3 meals with a small serving of twisty pasta.

Wasnt planning on having things like pasta but on my walk today was thinking back to where i normally go on a binge and its always when ive tried to restrict myself something, normally complex carbs, so gonna just reduce my portions and have a 'little' to keep me happy. This will hopefully stop me from binging in the evenings. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Food plan got changed a bit today when me old ma brought me round a sandwich from Marks and Spencers!! dont normally get such luxuries, was lean chicken breast aswell so well done ma :thumb:

So meals so far...

meal 1: large protein shake post cardio.

meal 2: big chicken breast sandwich.

meal 3: small bit of pasta twists with mince, pancetta, tomatos and baked beans mixed in.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: large protein shake post cardio.

meal 2: big chicken breast sandwich.

meal 3: small bit of pasta twists with mince, pancetta, tomatos and baked beans mixed in.

meal 4: small serving of rice with 1.5 large chicken breasts done on the BBQ.....yeah thats right the mofo BBQ, im hardcore me! plus a pile of peas (not done on the bbq)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BBQ.... how l miss them...


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

subbed. good luck


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> BBQ.... how l miss them...


I got it right outside my patio door and the gorgous smell of bbq chicken is wooooooofting in. mmmmmmm.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

andyim said:


> subbed. good luck


cheers mate. should get good results if i keep the cardio up, never done it consistantly so 13 weeks seem manageable. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Jessssssusss H christ that chicken was immense, am definatley doing that again. All i did was rub schwarz bbq seasoning onto the breast then while it was on the bbq and after the seasoning had 'hardened' squirted a lil bit of hp bbq sauce on to it while it finished cooking.

The best bit was me other half only managed half her chicken breast so had hers too :thumb: will amend the meal above to 1.5 chicken breasts.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> Jessssssusss H christ that chicken was immense, am definatley doing that again. All i did was rub schwarz bbq seasoning onto the breast then while it was on the bbq and after the seasoning had 'hardened' squirted a lil bit of hp bbq sauce on to it while it finished cooking.
> 
> The best bit was me other half only managed half her chicken breast so had hers too :thumb: will amend the meal above to 1.5 chicken breasts.


Git !

I would neg you if l didnt think you were a top bloke !


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well if your ever down south i might consider cooking it for ya!! :thumb:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> cheers mate. should get good results if i keep the cardio up, never done it consistantly so 13 weeks seem manageable. :thumb:


damn right its managable. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good luck matey, you are a big boy arent ya.. its deffo possible mate i have gone from 22 stone down to 16 mate so no reason you cant do it ...

any help you need pal i will try and give you as much as i can...

if i were you though i would limit carbs big time, that includes pasta, peas and sweetcorn ,,, just for starters... and pepsi max get that fcuker out of your head straight away... get real food in you mate none of the sh1te...

eggs are your friend

will be watching you closely make sure you dont slack X


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> good luck matey, you are a big boy arent ya.. its deffo possible mate i have gone from 22 stone down to 16 mate so no reason you cant do it ...
> 
> any help you need pal i will try and give you as much as i can...
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

bollcoks.....dunno what the hell ive just done with that post. :stupid:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Well if your ever down south i might consider cooking it for ya!! :thumb:


But then again i doubt one breast would be enough for you, i heard you love to big ones!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: small bowl of porridge plus a potein shake.

meal 2: very small amount of pasta twists with mince beef, baked beans, tinned tomatos and pancetta all mixed togehor.

meal 3: protein shake.

Training at 4.30 now so will be doing cardio after for 20-30 minutes on the bike. :thumb: may go for a walk tonight too, depends on how im feeling. shins are very sore from my jogging/sprints the other evening but overall im feeling great.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Forgot to add at the start that im just ab out 6 foot 1 tall, not that it makes much difference haha.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you all tend to stay true to ur diets etc gym time over the xmas or is it xmas pie beer drinking time?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

well i dont drink so thats not an issue, gym will stay the same and eating on xmas day and boxing day will be a bit slack but other than that theres not reson to change the everyday routine, especially is ive been dieting for 13 weeks and got good results, id be foolish to let it go to **** over xmas just because its christmas!!

Will keep dieting until ive lost what ive want then BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM pump up those muscle with the mutha of all rebounds.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> well i dont drink so thats not an issue, gym will stay the same and eating on xmas day and boxing day will be a bit slack but other than that theres not reson to change the everyday routine, especially is ive been dieting for 13 weeks and got good results, id be foolish to let it go to **** over xmas just because its christmas!!
> 
> Will keep dieting until ive lost what ive want then BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM pump up those muscle with the mutha of all rebounds.


Well i cant say i really drink much anymore myself mate, nowa days i dont mind the odd Brandy but nothing major...i have been gymin it all year so i would be stupid to just let it all go but remember everyone is allowed a treat buddy and its xmas!!!!

I just split with my bird a few months back so i might have extra do in my pockets this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just finished gym.....

chest and arms....i dont normally do workouts like this but was with my bro so kinda changed it but still worked my **** off.

Machine flyes 1x warm up set then 4x12

Cable flyes 4x8reps.

Incline BB press 5x5

Standing overhead db extentions 3x8

cable tricep pushdown 4x12

Seat hammer curls 4x8

30 minutes cardio: stationary bike.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: small bowl of porridge plus a potein shake.

meal 2: very small amount of pasta twists with mince beef, baked beans, tinned tomatos and pancetta all mixed togehor.

meal 3: protein shake.

meal 4: post work out pro recover.

meal 5: big **** off rump steak cooked on the bbq with peas and small dollop of mash. can of pepsi max.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> meal 1: small bowl of porridge plus a potein shake.
> 
> meal 2: very small amount of pasta twists with mince beef, baked beans, tinned tomatos and pancetta all mixed togehor.
> 
> ...


sweet......

youre on your way mate.

are you going to post weight loss per week, fortnight, month??

i lost a stone and a half and it took me about 8 mths, although diet wasnt strict


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

cheers fella, yeah am feeling great at the mo and enjoying the cardio.

Will be weighing in each week and will post up how its going even if its not what i was hoping.

Am eating alot cleaner but am making sure i dont put all my eggs in one basket. For example:

Week 1: add in cardio + eat cleaner.

week 2-4: increase cardio intensity + cut down to carbs every other meal.

week 4-6: cut out carbonated drinks plus increase water intake.

week 6-9: increase cardio amount (to 45 minutes+)plus lower carbs to before and after training.

week 9: add in T5's.

week 10 - 13: stop having cheat meal plus increase cardio to 1 hour+ 6 days per week. plus cut out complex carbs totally.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have really struggled with food today mate, god knows why !


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

probably because you couldnt get my breasts off your mind and nothing could compare!! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

andy said:


> sweet......
> 
> youre on your way mate.
> 
> ...


you changed your name ????


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you changed your name ????


yes mate, i jumped on the name change wagon.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> cheers fella, yeah am feeling great at the mo and enjoying the cardio.
> 
> Will be weighing in each week and will post up how its going even if its not what i was hoping.
> 
> ...


I do love to see a structured approach mate , and changing bit by bit to monitor results , cracking plan mate im impressed X

REPPED


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I do love to see a structured approach mate , and changing bit by bit to monitor results , cracking plan mate im impressed X
> 
> REPPED


well thank you sir, there alot more to me than the clowning around but its what i do best so my intelligent side doesnt shw up very often. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

last meal of the day.....

another steak and dollop of mash........yep feeling hungry after training tonight, 2 steaks in one evening is very RARE for me. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I ate crap yesterday mate, one meal, one shake, some fruit and chicken and rice for tea....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck with this fella.

I, too, have excess muscle insulation, so know what it's like.

Good start, keep up the good work matey


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> last meal of the day.....
> 
> another steak and dollop of mash........yep feeling hungry after training tonight, 2 steaks in one evening is very RARE for me. :thumb:


how does eating steak later on affect your sleep mate ???

if i eat owt like that not long before bed i would be up all night digesting it , i not sleeping well at the minute anyway, i am always mindful as to what im putting in my body after a certain time at night, i find fish is one of the best late tea foods as it digests quickly ???

how do you find it mate ??


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> how does eating steak later on affect your sleep mate ???
> 
> if i eat owt like that not long before bed i would be up all night digesting it , i not sleeping well at the minute anyway, i am always mindful as to what im putting in my body after a certain time at night, i find fish is one of the best late tea foods as it digests quickly ???
> 
> how do you find it mate ??


Ya know what, (cover your ears Milky) i had THE best nights sleep i had for a long long long time :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Was my day off again today so had a lay in then just did 45 minutes walk pre breakfast, its B E A utiful out there today, was a damn sight hotter than i thought it would be.

My shins are still sore from sundays run/walk/sprints but am hoping to go out for it again tonight as working next 3 days so would be nice going into the work stint knowing ive done all i can while off.

Just sitting down to my first meals............i did say i had a lay in haha.

Meal 1: 4 scrambled eggs with small amount of mozerrella melted on top, ice cold can of pepsi max.

Got my massive bottle of water in the freezer ready to ice over slightly to drink over the next few hours as havent had enough this week so gotta sort that out.

Am feeling awesome :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Yesterdays gym session already starting to kick in!

No gym today but tomorrow will be back/shoulders day, and friday is legs :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: 4 scrambled eggs with small amount of mozerrella melted on top, ice cold can of pepsi max.

Meal 2: Pint of choc protein shake.

Might be a in the mind but clothes are feeling better already :thumb: iive trained well with weights for along time now so am expecting the cardio to have a great effect to begin with.

Also, i forgot about my water in the freezer so is alot more icey than it was planned to be but have treated myself by adding some sugar free peach squash to it...........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Had a package turn up today which i wasnt expecting and it contained a Blood Glucose monitor which i have won in a competition online, forgot id even entered it so was well chuffed when i opened it, may tempt me to go ckd diet for the last 3-4 weeks before xmas :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: 4 scrambled eggs with small amount of mozerrella melted on top, ice cold can of pepsi max.

Meal 2: Pint of choc protein shake.

meal 3: large chicken breast and 2 small beef burgers done on the bbq!

next meal will be another chicken breast on the bbq plus rice and veg :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: 4 scrambled eggs with small amount of mozerrella melted on top, ice cold can of pepsi max.

Meal 2: Pint of choc protein shake.

meal 3: large chicken breast and 2 small beef burgers done on the bbq!

meal 4: 1.5 chicken breasts done on bbq with bbq spread on top with small bit of mozerrella ontop, with rice and pile of stir fry veg.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Shins feel too sore still to go for another jog round but not letting that be an excuse just to sit here all evening, am just about to put Dodgeball dvd on and pedal away on me bike! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good stuff mate..Keep it up


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Good stuff mate..Keep it up


cheers mate, this journal lark is very motivating, even if no one read it it would be beneficial.

Just done 30 minutes on the bike then needed a dump so had to stop. But thats over an hours cardio today now so prob will just rest now as its back day tomoz and i luuuuuuuurve back day :thumb:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck buddy ur right about having a journal help keep ya going


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Good luck buddy ur right about having a journal help keep ya going


cheers mate, yeah its great and by xmas will be awesome to look back on, hopefully having acheived my goals! So then the new year plans can be put into action :beer:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: 4 scrambled eggs with small amount of mozerrella melted on top, ice cold can of pepsi max.

Meal 2: Pint of choc protein shake.

meal 3: large chicken breast and 2 small beef burgers done on the bbq!

meal 4: 1.5 chicken breasts done on bbq with bbq spread on top with small bit of mozerrella ontop, with rice and pile of stir fry veg.

meal 5: 6 big lumps of grilled chicken plus chopped up raw onions, with small amount of red pepper/green pepper.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just before i go to bed will add that tried to be extra good today as was told tonight that the inlaws are taking us to the pub for dinner tomorrow night.

Back day tomorrow, will try and time it so get back from gym just in time to go to the pub and be bought a great big steak :thumb:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I, too, have excess muscle insulation, so know what it's like.


X2  I'm going to start using this 'excess muscle insulation' :thumb: sounds so much better than podge haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice one matey, post up your back routine when you done mate X


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck with this! When the chicken and veg becomes boring try using different dips (not sauces) to alter the taste. I found this helped me loads to keep to my diet of chicken/beef and lettuce. Im currently abusing hot chilli dip with every meal. Helps make some variation.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good luck mate. Stay with it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

MrL said:


> Good luck with this! When the chicken and veg becomes boring try using different dips (not sauces) to alter the taste. I found this helped me loads to keep to my diet of chicken/beef and lettuce. Im currently abusing hot chilli dip with every meal. Helps make some variation.


Yep i already love the chilli dip, some times i put a bit on the chicken while its cooking, its great :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: serving of porridge plus glass of milk.

meal 2: chicken breast with bbq sauce on while cooking plus brocolli and mixed stir fry veg.

meal 3: egg and cress sandwich plus sugar free energy drink.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just off to the gym now to train me back, will post it up when i get back, going to pub for dinner tonight so its gotta be a good session :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right just back from gym and here is what i did......

*Deadlifts:* Warm up set 1: 60kg x 15 reps

Warm up set 2: 60 kg x 15 reps

Working set 1: 80kg x 12 reps

Working set 2: 100kg x 10 reps

Working set 3: 120kg x 6 reps.

*Single Arm DB Rows:* 1st set: 48.5kg DB X 8 Reps

2nd set: 43kg DB X 10 Reps

3rd set: 40kg DB X 12 Reps

4th set: 32.5kg DB X 15 Reps.

(Next exercise didnt have the weights written on but the plate stack was numbered.)

*Close Grip Cable Pulldown:* 1st set: plate 11/20 x 6 reps

2nd set: plate 9/20 x 8 reps

3rd set: plate 8/20 x 10 reps

4th set: Plate 10 til failure then dropped down a plate each time

to failure until reached plate 5.

I know its only 3 exercises but trust me i gave it my all and was totally ****ed by the end.

*Cardio:* 30 minutes walking on treadmil @5.5kph - 15 mins @ 4% gradient then 15 mins @ 7% gradient.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: serving of porridge plus glass of milk.

meal 2: chicken breast with bbq sauce on while cooking plus brocolli and mixed stir fry veg.

meal 3: egg and cress sandwich plus sugar free energy drink.

meal 4: (post workout) 4 large lumps of grilled chicken with sweet chilli sauce drizzled over it. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Right just back from gym and here is what i did......
> 
> *Deadlifts:* Warm up set 1: 60kg x 15 reps
> 
> ...


nice session mate, you know what would have made that a perfect back session. just a couple of sets of chins mate..

i would even use that session myself with chins added ..

nice one matey, decent weights too !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> nice session mate, you know what would have made that a perfect back session. just a couple of sets of chins mate..
> 
> i would even use that session myself with chins added ..
> 
> nice one matey, decent weights too !!!


I cant do chins :cursing: i just dangle like a cock!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> I cant do chins :cursing: i just dangle like a cock!!


do assisted chins mate, even if tere just partials try and do them... until you start doing them you will eventually get used to them... i couldnt do one mate now i can just about get 20 - 30 assisted chins out.. like this there good mate






or instead of your feet on floor put them on a bench for a harder chin up


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> do assisted chins mate, even if tere just partials try and do them... until you start doing them you will eventually get used to them... i couldnt do one mate now i can just about get 20 - 30 assisted chins out.. like this there good mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome idea will give them a bash, never thought of that. Repped.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just off to the pub to have dinner bought for me :thumb: gonna have a big fat juicy steak running around on my plate, i want it so rare catching it will be classed as cardio :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

**** me im stuffed, really needed that tho as was ****ed and starving after todays workout.

Had.....

thai fish cakes for starter.

very rare sirloin steak for main with very small amount of chunky chips and salad.

i will burn in hell as i had a dessert too, never normally have them but was so ravenous i thought id get one seeing as i wasnt paying.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

oh and i should add tonights meal was my cheat meal for the week, will aim to have it at the end of the week really but thought id make it tonight as it was all paid for. Tommorows meals for work are prepared, eggs for breakfast and large chicken breast for lunch with big pile of stir fry veg, will have a protein shake mid morning:thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs but in half with a very small dollop of salad cream on them.

meal 2: large chicken breats with mixed stir fry veg.

meal 3: large egg and cress sandwich.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

My back is majorly pumped from training yesterday. feels great gotta love back day, only one thing beats back day and that will be tonight...............

LEGS BABY!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Off to the gym in a minutes, looking forward to training tonight, will try and do some cardio afterwards, havent put it in my plan to but going to weigh in tomorrow morning. Hope ive lost a bit, i certainly feel better already and mirror looking better but its only week one so its a marathon not a sprint.

Will put my workout up later on :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right workout was great, felt amazing and even though i didnt get to squat due to the racks bein g busy the whole time which i was bit miffed about we still had a great workout, again not many exercises but the intensity was right up there.

Every rep was a 'proper' rep, full movement with good squeeze and muscle contraction.

*Plate loaded Incline Leg Press:* warm up - set 1 - 100kg x 15 reps.

warm up - set 2 - 140kg x 12 reps

Set 1: 215kg x 10 reps

Set 2: 235kg x 8 reps

Set 3: 250 kg x 6 reps

Set 4: 300kg x 10 reps (new pb) This had me ****ed but buzzing so tried a bit more!!

Set 5: 325kg x 8 reps BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!

*Laying cable leg press: * 4 sets x 8 reps on plate 11/20.

*Leg ext: * 5 sets of 8 reps, dropping 2 holes per set, zero rest in between. (bastard but great)

*Leg curl:* 4 x 12 reps on plate 10 with 2 second squeeze each rep.

*Cardio:* **** knows how i managed this but did 20 minutes up hill walking afterwards, every step was a living hell but just kept thinking only 12 weeks left til xmas :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs but in half with a very small dollop of salad cream on them.

meal 2: large chicken breats with mixed stir fry veg.

meal 3: large egg and cress sandwich.

meal 4: protein shake 45 minutes before workout.

meal 5: pro recover - never been so thank full for a pro revover as i did tonight.

Meal 6: hand full of oven chips plus large chicken breast with a little bbq sauce on top. can of pepsi max.

meal 7: protein shake just before bed!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Week 1 Weigh In:* 130.1kg

So ive had a superb weeks training, weights and alot more cardio, ate well and have managed to put on 0.1 of a kilo :cursing:

But not going to let it dishearten me as the mirror is looking much better, i will get the missus to take a pic of me in the morning to compare with my first one, am confident there will be some improvement :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> *Week 1 Weigh In:* 130.1kg
> 
> So ive had a superb weeks training, weights and alot more cardio, ate well and have managed to put on 0.1 of a kilo :cursing:
> 
> But not going to let it dishearten me as the mirror is looking much better, i will get the missus to take a pic of me in the morning to compare with my first one, am confident there will be some improvement :thumb:


what calories are you eating per day mate ??


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I havent calculated them exactly, if anything im prob not having enuff considering the extra cardio im now doing. Will go thru in a bit and try and calculate them.

Am feeling and looking better in the mirror and my strength is going up every session so am not to fed up with the scales but would have been nice to have lost summat.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> I havent calculated them exactly, if anything im prob not having enuff considering the extra cardio im now doing. Will go thru in a bit and try and calculate them.
> 
> Am feeling and looking better in the mirror and my strength is going up every session so am not to fed up with the scales but would have been nice to have lost summat.


this is the problem with scales mate, you could have lost fat but gained a bot of muscle that looks like you have actually put weight on.. im having this quandry myself , even though i know with what i have been eating and all the cardio and training i have been doing, its impossible not to have lost fat. however the scales are 6 pound heavier,, its a total headfcuk !!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> this is the problem with scales mate, you could have lost fat but gained a bot of muscle that looks like you have actually put weight on.. im having this quandry myself , even though i know with what i have been eating and all the cardio and training i have been doing, its impossible not to have lost fat. however the scales are 6 pound heavier,, its a total headfcuk !!


yeah i know and the stupid thing is i tell other people not to go by the scales but i still fall for it myself. As i dont have a bodyfat monitor i wanted something to act as a guide. The photos will be my own personal one but for the sake of the journal i wanted to show how i was doing.

Normally i love a good head **** :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: egg n cress sanwich and a red bull.

meal 2: 4 eggs with dollop of salad cream.

meal 3: chicken breast with roasted onions, mushrooms and baby corns.

meal 4: protein shake and can of diet pepsi.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> yeah i know and the stupid thing is *i tell other people not to go by the scales but i still fall for it myself*. As i dont have a bodyfat monitor i wanted something to act as a guide. The photos will be my own personal one but for the sake of the journal i wanted to show how i was doing.
> 
> Normally i love a good head **** :thumb:


mate thats probably the only thing i preach that i dont take any notice of myself lol.. fcuk knows why i do it to myself as its sometimes enough to send you off the wagon .. im just bieng strong at the minute, but if i wasnt on gear i would have probably had a lot more cheats by now thinking to myself "ah fcuk it" lol...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

In the past i would be in kfc by now munching away my sorrows but something has clicked in my head at the the mo and i just think that its that attitude that got me so unhappy with myself in the first place. Ive had a great week and enjoyed the cardio and the weights so bring it on for next week :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right, got 2 chicken breasts slowly cooking on the bbq with mini corn on the cobs and asparagus :thumb: am staaaaaarving tonight!

gonna have the above with small portion of rice mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: egg n cress sanwich and a red bull.

meal 2: 4 eggs with dollop of salad cream.

meal 3: chicken breast with roasted onions, mushrooms and baby corns.

meal 4: protein shake and can of diet pepsi.

meal 5: 2 chicken breast, mini corn on the cob, asparagus (bbq'd) plus small portion of rice.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> meal 1: egg n cress sanwich and a red bull.
> 
> meal 2: 4 eggs with dollop of salad cream.
> 
> ...


sugar free red bull???


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Not today im afraid, the shop didnt have any sugar free ones so had to have the sugar one, always have the sugar free if i can as i prefer them.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Not today im afraid, the shop didnt have any sugar free ones so had to have the sugar one, always have the sugar free if i can as i prefer them.


yeah, the sugar ones too sickly for me.

looks like youre doing well btw mate. when you having a weigh??


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I wieghed today, is posted a few posts back, scales ****ing with my head as i started at 129kg and today weighed in at 130.1kg :confused1: but like i said to flinty, i shouldnt go but the scales really, the mirror is looking but better and i will get me other half to take a pic of me first thing in the morning to compare with the first one we took.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I wieghed today, is posted a few posts back, scales ****ing with my head as i started at 129kg and today weighed in at 130.1kg :confused1: but like i said to flinty, i shouldnt go but the scales really, the mirror is looking but better and i will get me other half to take a pic of me first thing in the morning to compare with the first one we took.


mm. some times the scales fck with your head eh? if the mirror shows a difference, then thats good enough mate.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah i know the mirror is the true 'relfection' of how things are going but for the sake of this journal wanted to show im doing well with updates of weight loss.

I have trained really really hard this week, the 3 weight sessions were the best for a long time and the back and leg workouts were particularly brutal.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: egg n cress sanwich and a red bull.

meal 2: 4 eggs with dollop of salad cream.

meal 3: chicken breast with roasted onions, mushrooms and baby corns.

meal 4: protein shake and can of diet pepsi.

meal 5: 2 chicken breast, mini corn on the cob, asparagus (bbq'd) plus small portion of rice.

meal 6: egg sandwich - 2 pints of sugar free squash.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l weigh myself once in a blue moon and then its only out of boredom...

Go off your clothes, your mirror, the way you feel about yourself etc....

THROW the fu*king scales in the bin !


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

That is easily done as i use the ones at the gym haha. I will keep a check on it out of interest and to log it but i certainly wont let it ruin my determination if it doesnt drop as the photos will tell all and my clothes are feeling much better :thumb:

Will log my weight aswell so i can match it to my ongoing photos and look back and think 'well im at my heaviest but leanest' or 'ive lost 3kg in this week but i look ****e in my photo.'


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right final 'meal' of the day, just had a large protein shake with a small dollop of natural peanut butter in for flavour.

Think last nights leg session is effecting me today, am constantly hungry! Just been offered half a victoria sponge by my bro if i wanted to drive round and get it......tempted??..........**** off!! bring on the protein shake :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: egg n cress sanwich and a red bull.

meal 2: 4 eggs with dollop of salad cream.

meal 3: chicken breast with roasted onions, mushrooms and baby corns.

meal 4: protein shake and can of diet pepsi.

meal 5: 2 chicken breast, mini corn on the cob, asparagus (bbq'd) plus small portion of rice.

meal 6: egg sandwich - 2 pints of sugar free squash.

meal 7: large protein shake with small dollop of natural peanut butter.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You love your egg sandwiches don't ya....Probably not the best choice, but not too bad I suppose. Is it wholemeal bread...how many slices?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah i love them at the mo, i love them almost as much as i love this...... :thumb: they will be one of the things i start to take out later on, i have a 'plan of action' (posted earlier in journal) where im going to make small changes each week to keep things progressing.

Yeah they are wholemeal bread and pretty small slices aswell so not awful but will certainly be changed to jsut eggs in the near future. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right i just woke up haha lazy **** i know but we've had quite a few late nights this week so we agreed not to set the alarm, oh the joys of not having kids yet haha.

Got me missus to take my photo, same 'pose' as the first one and am very happy :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: They is quite a bit of improvement already so proves what were were saying about the scales talking **** like women do!!

So heres to another week of good food, heavy weights and lots of cardio.

Not going to get to do cardio before breakfast now but will be going out for a walk/jog intervals tonight. And also got a text to say i dmy shift will be starting later tomorrow now so i can do the pre breakfast cardio tomorow.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is my plan of action again, so week one done, am now cutting down carbs a bit more this week, wasnt having many anyways but will reduce just a little further and increase my cardio so for example last time i did the loop around my area i did 2 all out 3 all out sprints plus some jogs and walking. Tonight i will do 5 all out sprints plus the jogging and a little less walking.....every little helps so tesco tell me :thumb:

Week 1: add in cardio + eat cleaner.

week 2-4: increase cardio intensity + cut down to carbs every other meal.

week 4-6: cut out carbonated drinks plus increase water intake.

week 6-9: increase cardio amount (to 45 minutes+)plus lower carbs to before and after training.

week 9: add in T5's.

week 10 - 13: stop having cheat meal plus increase cardio to 1 hour+ 6 days per week. plus cut out complex carbs totally.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your plan looks very structured and very well thought out mate, nice one..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers Milky, am kinda learning from many many previous attempts and fails, so many times ive gone on a fatloss plan and tried to do everything all at the same time, now im doing it little by little and looking at it over the 13 weeks rather than do 2 great weeks then binge myself into a coma haha :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: Egg sandwich, can of diet pepsi.

meal 2: 4 bbq sausages and dollop of ketchup. pint of sugar free squash.

meal 3: portion of sheppards pie (didnt eat much of the potato) plus sweetcorn and carrots. pint of sugar frre squash.

Will be going out soon to do me cardio then will be having 2 tuna fishcakes when i get back then protein shake before bed :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just got back from my run/walk and i knocked off 5 minutes from last weeks time!! :bounce:

I felt awesome, could run for alot longer this week week and felt so good i even ran more than i walked where as last week i just didnt have it in me so walked alot and did a couple of short sprints. I could even feel i wasnt 'bouncing' as much as last week. Lat week i could feel me belly and bitch tits wobbling along but this week felt much much less wobbley :thumb:

Am buzzing massively now, am ****ed, but buzzing!! what a great start to the week.

Goona go put me fish cakes in the oven and have a stretch!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: Egg sandwich, can of diet pepsi.

meal 2: 4 bbq sausages and dollop of ketchup. pint of sugar free squash.

meal 3: portion of sheppards pie (didnt eat much of the potato) plus sweetcorn and carrots. pint of sugar frre squash.

meal 4: 2 tuna fish cakes, small handfull of oven chips, half a can of low sugar n salt baked beans.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right i had a manic shift at work so havent eaten much today at all. So cardio tonight might be harder than usual!

meals 1: 4 eggs.

meal 2: chicken breast, bbq sauce, pile of veg. diet pepsi.

Am feeling pretty good though and not sore after last night runs, last week i was in pain with my shins until wednesday, so good result there, means i can go again tonight. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well the lack of food throughout the day caught up with me and i fell asleep like an old man so wont be doing cardio tonight now.

Just had a lovely dinner though, one sausage, load of chicken, 3 boiled eggs, small handful of chips.

Start work midmorning tomorrow so will get up and do some cardio before breakfast, early night is in order tonight :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meals 1: 4 eggs.

meal 2: chicken breast, bbq sauce, pile of veg. diet pepsi.

meal 3: egg sanwich.

meal 4: one sausage, load of chicken, 3 boiled eggs, small handful of chips. can of diet pepsi.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> meals 1: 4 eggs.
> 
> meal 2: chicken breast, bbq sauce, pile of veg. diet pepsi.
> 
> ...


mate l ate craply today, never got a minute to myself !


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

In the end i will eat mostly same as usually do except there was bout 6 hours between meal 1 and 2 :cursing:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right then, thanks to doc martin and my loathing of the programme i just went on my cardio lap afterall and loved it again. Decided to 'chug' round as far as i could and managed to chug 98% of it so well chuffed with it and even more chuffed i went and did it as i really didnt feel like it tonight but now buzzing again so wont be getting to sleep any time soon but hey ho :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: egg sandwich.

meal 2: chicken and veg with bit of sweet chilli dip.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Right then, thanks to doc martin and my loathing of the programme i just went on my cardio lap afterall and loved it again. Decided to 'chug' round as far as i could and managed to chug 98% of it so well chuffed with it and even more chuffed i went and did it as i really didnt feel like it tonight but now buzzing again so wont be getting to sleep any time soon but hey ho :thumb:


good one mate


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: egg sandwich.

meal 2: chicken and veg with bit of sweet chilli dip.

Right because of work being mental again i didnt eat much throughout today, so when i got in i was desperate for anything and was close to going to buy a load of fizzy n chocolate etc but stopped myself and decided i would have my one cheat my for the week tonight.

meal 3: kfc :thumb: was awesome, got it out my system and am now ready to crack on again tomorrow.

Chest day tomorrow sooooo looking forward to it, feels like ages since i pumped iron even though its only been 3 but going from 5 day split to 3 certainly makes you appreciate every single workout.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

**** me im bloated from the kfc, biggest meal ive had for a while and im ****ing stuffed to hell. Dunno how i used to eat those kinda meals daily. fat pr**k.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: 4 boiled eggs.

meal 2: egg sandwich.

bout to go gym and train chest and arms and b it of cardio after ward, really looking foward to it as havent done weights this week yet but am doing today, tomorrow and friday, so will feel nicely pumped over the weekend :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Meal 1: 4 boiled eggs.
> 
> meal 2: egg sandwich.
> 
> bout to go gym and train chest and arms and b it of cardio after ward, really looking foward to it as havent done weights this week yet but am doing today, tomorrow and friday, so will feel nicely pumped over the weekend :thumb:


have a good one matey !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

cheers dude, i think i need to eat a bit more as am getting tired easily, so will have very slighty bigger portions for my meals but not too much. Fell asleep after work again today.....for 4 hours!!!! wtf!!

Chilli, rice and peas for dinner after the gym :thumb:


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

thx 4 the xmas reminder!! my wallet has hid under the couch,and will not come out!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

right, just back from gym. and cant remember all the weights as forgot to write them down, all i definatley know is im ****ed.

*Bench press:* 1st set x 20 reps - just the bar

2nd set 30kg x 15 reps

3rd set 60kg x 8 reps

4th set 70kg x 6 reps

5th set 73kg x 4 reps plus 2 assisted reps.

*Plate loaded incline press:* set 1: 20kg x 12 reps

set 2: 30kg x 12 reps

set 3: 30kg x 12 reps

set 4: 20kg x 15 reps

*MTS Chets press:* 3 sets x 8 reps @ 40 kg (20kg each arm)

*Cable flyes:* 4 sets of 12 reps @ plate 4.

*Cardio:* 30 minutes on Treadmill: 5 minute warm up. Intervals 4 x 1 minute @ 5mph and 10% gradient then 4 x 45 seconds @ 12% gradient. ****ED!!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: 4 boiled eggs.

meal 2: egg sandwich.

meal 3: red bull and 'strategic' small mars bar just before training.

meal 4: Pro recover mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

meal 5: small amount of rice plus pile of chilli.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

oh and feel free to laugh at how weak my chest is :lol: i know its shockingly poor.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate no one will laugh at your weights... we all respect each other for what we do..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

thats cool but me and my mate were, our barbell looked like the wheels and axel to postman pats little van hahaha.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> oh and feel free to laugh at how weak my chest is :lol: i know its shockingly poor.


everyone starts somewhere pal, when i started i used to struggle with 40 kg bench....that felt like lifting the world to me lol.... and now its not even a warm up weight

too many people worry about what is on that bar, however if your doing it right (which 80% of folks i see training arent) you really dont need that much weight...

well done mate another few months and i can see you hitting the 100kg mark on bench X


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers for your commnents guys they are very motivating to know your reading and from the 2 people i probably respect the most on the forum.

Yeah i do pride myself on making sure a rep is a proper rep completed by the muscle rather than momentum and chest was buggered by the end so all good.

Just off to the gym in a bit for back day woop woop. Am feeling fantastic after last night weights and run. Day off from work today so plan is back/cardio at gym, run/walk my lap round town tonight. :thumb:

Am feeling alot lighter now and clothes are feeling BIG!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Cheers for your commnents guys they are very motivating to know your reading and from the 2 people i probably respect the most on the forum.
> 
> Yeah i do pride myself on making sure a rep is a proper rep completed by the muscle rather than momentum and chest was buggered by the end so all good.
> 
> ...


yes mate you are also in a calorie defecit i believe so your weights you lift arent ever going to break any records, when you start to bang the food in , thats when your lifts will improve ten fold mate.. on a defecit all you can really expect is to try and maintain muscle, strength will innevitably go down pal...

however saying that, sometimes cutting the fat and uncovering some definition can make you look a lot bigger X


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah am deffo finding the strength was poor today, just got back from the gym and back session was a world apart from last weeks when i felt invincible.

*Back day:*

*Deadlifts:* set 1: 60kg x 12 reps

set 2: 80kg x 10 reps

set 3: 100kg x 8 reps

set 4: 120kg x 4 reps

*T-Bar Rows:* 4 Sets x 8 reps @ 30kg - very slow reps with 2 second squeeze at top of movement.

*Close grip pulldowns:* set 1: 50kg x 12 reps with 2 second squeeze at bottom.

set 2: 55kg x 8 reps

set 3: 60kg x 8 reps

set 4: 75kg x 4 reps

*Wide grip pulldowns behind neck* 4 sets x 8 reps @ 60kg

*Machine Pull overs:* 4 sets x 12 reps @ 75kg

*Cardio:* 30 minutes walking @ 3.5mph and 5% incline.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yeah am deffo finding the strength was poor today, just got back from the gym and back session was a world apart from last weeks when i felt invincible.
> 
> *Back day:*
> 
> ...


good deads matey !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

cheers mate, its my fav exercise by far, really struggled with it all today tho, almost quite at one point but again thought bollocks im not going to as thats going to ruin me mentally so cracked on and forced out the cardio at the end although the 30 minutes flew by. :thumb:

Leg day tomorrow :bounce:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

forgot to add in the Wide cable pulldowns so now edited. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

food so far today:

meal 1: egg sandwich and red bull on way to gym.

meal 2: pro recover after training.

meal 3: load of cold chicken, small portion of rice plus load of minted peas.

meal 4: bowl of chilli (no rice just the chilli)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 5: packet of muscles, chicken leg and a pickled egg with a dollop of chilli tomato ketchup on the side, think i may get gut ache later :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

muscles?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> muscles?


well if you cant make them , buy them lol !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> muscles?


As in the seafood matey. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

another ****ing crazy day at work so didnt eat much, infact only had 4 pickled eggs at 7am then nothing until just now :cursing: its leg night tonight so expect i will suffer greatly coz of lack of food but i will still give it my all as i love leg day.

meal 1: 4 pickled eggs.

meal 2: egg sandwich, snack pack of tesco sushi, cheery coke (very bad i know)

Am preparing my amazing bolognese for tea for when i get back from legs tonight and will have a protein shake before the gym.

Now keep the ****ing noise down im off for a sleep! :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

sh1t just woken up, being picked up for gym in half hour, feel like ive been hit with a tranquiliser im so groggy!! Hope the session wont be as **** as i feel mg:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right just back from Leg session.....

*Squats:* warm up set 20kg x 12 reps

2nd set: 60kg x 10 reps

3rd set: 80kg x 8 reps

4th set: 100 kg x 6 reps

5th set: 120kg x 2 dodgey reps so....

6th set: 100kg x 8 reps.

*Incline plate loaded press:* warm up set: 100kg x 12 reps

set 1: 150kg x 12 reps

set 2: 200kg x 10 reps

set 3: 250kg x 8 reps

set 4: Drops sets no rest. 200kg x 12 reps - 5 sets dropping down weight each set of 12 reps.

*Laying Hamstring curl:* Drop set - 5 sets x 10 reps, dropping one plate each set - no rest.

*Leg ext:* Drop sets - 4 sets x 10 reps - down 2 holes each set of 10 reps.

Totally ****ed!!! :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 pickled eggs.

meal 2: egg sandwich, snack pack of tesco sushi, cheery coke.

meal 3: protein shake before training.

meal 4: pro recover after training.

meal 5: big bowl of bolognese with small portion of spaghetti.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Day off from training thank **** am shattered!!

meal 1: 4 pickled eggs

meal 2: bowl of spaghetti bolognese

meal 3: ham sandwich (tesco)

meal 4: large salad with 4 pieces of scampi, chicken breast plus 3 new potatoes and small amount of cheese on top of them.

Tried to keep eating under control today, had a few more carbs than i usually would as ive trained hard 3 days in a row and am feeling dead on my feet so dont want to feel like that for my cardio day tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Enjoy your day off mate.... you have been bang at it !


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

cheers mate, had a damn long day at work so doesnt feel like ive had a day off from training but the extra calories today should make me feel better for tomorrow.

Will weigh in at the gym in the morning before i go to work but more importantly will get an photo update done. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Extra calories yesterday did the trick as much more energy today. Did shoulder workout after work plus 80 minutes cardio :thumb:

*Shoulder workout:*

*Dumbell Press:* 2x12 warm up sets @ 15kg db.

set 1: 17.5kg db's x 8 reps.

set 2: 20kg db's x 8 reps.

set 3: 22.5kg db's x 8 reps.

set 4: 27.5kg db's x 8 reps.

*Dumbell Shrugs:* 4 x 12 reps with 50kg DB's.

*Military Press:* 20kg x 8 reps

40kg x 8 reps

45kg x 6 reps

40kg x 4 reps

*Plate loaded press:* 4 x 8 reps @ 50kg (total)

*Cardio:* 35 minutes on bike.

30 minutes up hill walking on treadmill.

15 minutes on x-trainer.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: 3 pickled eggs

meal 2: large salad with 4 pieces of scampi, 3 little potatoes and cold chicken.

meal 3: protein shake.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Weighed in day today:

Start weight: 129kg

end of week 1: 130.1kg

end of week 2: 126.7kg

:thumb:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Weighed in day today:
> 
> Start weight: 129kg
> 
> ...


sweet mate.. i remember when you done your first weigh and youd went up and were like wtf????

getting there now bro....


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah mate, really confused me that but didnt let it **** me off just went at it harder!!!

only 11 weeks of this diet lark left haha. easy :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: 3 pickled eggs

meal 2: large salad with 4 pieces of scampi, 3 little potatoes and cold chicken.

meal 3: protein shake.

meal 4: lamb cassorole with sprouts and 3 roast potatos (small mars bar and glass of coke for pudding :whistling: )

meal 5: chicken salad.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally ****ed today, body has been numb and achey, dunno if its just training catching up with me or im coming down with summat, whatever it is ive just chilled today and will hit the training again tomorrow.

meal 1: eggs sandwich

meal 2: jacket potato with pile of tuna with mayo and large side salad.

meal 3: chicken leg and wing.

meal 4: handful of oven chips, pile of chicken and half tin of low sugar baken beans.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i know i eat a lot of eggs mate but your bowels must be festering with all the eggs you eat lol. and now your adding pickled eggs to the regime hahaha. i feel sorry for your toilet and your families noses !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

haha ive been ok actually, ive always eaten alot of eggs though so am used to them now, i luuuuuuuuuuuuuurve eggs. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 2 pickled eggs plus protein shake.

meal 2: chicken breast with bbq plus stir fry veg.

meal 3: egg sandwich, square of chocolate.

Training tonight, was gonna be back but my traps are still killing from sundays shoulder workout, i dont normally do shoulders but as managed to get an extra gym session in thought what the hell.

So tonight will prob be chest and tomorrow back with cardio after both sessions.

Got 2 chicken thighs to have before training tonight then steak and oven chips for me tea :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Chest Training: - Didnt have a training buddy today so focussed on the muscle squeeze every reps and a jolly good stretch at the bottom. :thumb:

*Incline DB Press:* 2 warm up sets - 17.5kg DB's x 15 reps.

set 1: 20kg db's x 8 reps.

set 2: 25kg db's x 8 reps.

set 3: 27.5kg db's x 8 reps.

*Incline DB Flyes:* 4 sets of 10 reps @ 15kg.

*MTS Chest Press:* 4 sets of 8 reps at 20kg with 2 second contraction at top of movement.

*Machine flyes:* 4 sets of 12 reps @ 8 plates down. 2 second contraction at top of movement.

*Cable flyes to lower chest:* 4 plates down - 4 sets of 10 reps.

*Cardio:* 1 hours in total - 45 mins of bike + 15 minutes uphill walking.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 2 pickled eggs plus protein shake.

meal 2: chicken breast with bbq plus stir fry veg.

meal 3: egg sandwich, square of chocolate

meal 4: pro recover.

meal 5: big **** off steak and chips + 4 onion rings.

meal 6: (will be) 3 bbq chicken thighs.

Feeling ****in good after tonights training. day off tomoz so 'plan' to do pre breakfast cardio then back workout in evening with bit of cardio after wards. :thumb:

Am getting the urge to go ckd very soon, not sure why but really fancy it, may hold out few more weeks though and do it last 3-4 weeks :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice workout mate well done.. whats making you fancy ckd pal ????


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i dunno, ive done it before for a few weeks and loved it until i got a stomach bug then went back to eating badly again, and i think im noticing such good changes in the mirror i know the ckd would really push the results on, but like i say i will prob wait a while as i dont want to get to cocky too soon as still got 11 weeks to go eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, no point changing things now as what im doing is working so well and doesnt seem much of an effort at all, in fact im loving it.

But deffo last few weeks will bring the ckd out to play to finish off the diet. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MATE....

Pickled eggs followed with a protein shake....... thats hoggin !!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ha ha im hard core me!!! :beer:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right, was day off from work today, had no structure to my day at all so far, got up late, went to see me ma and she wanted me to go get her McDonalds so i used it as a chance to have a free cheat meal, am still ****ing stuffed now, had large big mac meal with coke plus a cheeseburger.

Am just bout to go gym and train back and arms, gonna punish myself for having such a big lunch but by jeeves it was good, am defo ready for chicken n veg again tomoz tho :thumb:

Will post up me session when i get back. Got steak for dinner again tonight :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just got back from gym, was extremly busy tonight so limited us on what we could do as i aint hanging around like a goose waiting so changed the plan.

Didnt take not of the weights tonight but worked ****in hard, my bro was leaning out the window at one point with some kind of death rattle eminating from him :thumb:

*Back day:*

*Machine row (wide grip):* 1 x 12 warm up set then 4 sets of 12 pyramiding up the weight each set.

Then to finish off did 4 sets of 8 reps no rest and dropping '2 holes' each set.

*T-Bar row:* 4 sets of 12 reps, 2 second squeeze at the top of each rep.

*Straight medium bar cable pulldown:* 4 sets of 8 reps - full stretch at top, heavy as possible every set.

*Wide grip pulldowns:* 4 sets of 12 reps - each set getting heavier.

*close grip pulldowns:* 4 sets of 8 getting heavier each set then 4 drop sets to finish off dropping 2 holes each set.

Like i said above, not how id like to of trained but had to make do with what was available, am feeling as wide as a jumbo jet now and glad i went as felt like backing out tonight :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Just got back from gym, was extremly busy tonight so limited us on what we could do as i aint hanging around like a goose waiting so changed the plan.
> 
> Didnt take not of the weights tonight but worked ****in hard, my bro was leaning out the window at one point with some kind of death rattle eminating from him :thumb:
> 
> ...


no chins or deads mate ???


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Eating today was good and bad, was bad in the fact it was all ****e but good in the fact it was my cheat meal and has filled me up all day.

As i said in previous post i had McDonalds and had Big Mac meal and extra cheeseburger then had a pro recover straight after training and that will prob be it for today as am stuffed. If i have anything else it will just be a protein shake before bed.

:thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> no chins or deads mate ???


No, was ****ed right off that the leg area was heaving with selfish people doing squats lol so couldnt get deads done or the chins like you suggested.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> No, was ****ed right off that the leg area was heaving with selfish people doing squats lol so couldnt get deads done or the chins like you suggested.


you need to learn the mans way of clearing a space mate.. walk over to the area and pic up the biggest weight there struggling with just using one arm and say if your going to fcuk about here do you mind moving so i can train properly pmsl !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

But the bigger boys will get me!! mg:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> But the bigger boys will get me!! mg:


yes but your cardio will help you escape them big fcukers mate lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes but your cardio will help you escape them big fcukers mate lol


im fast....................over 30 yards then im ****ed lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right had impromtu (spelling?) half day at work and so am going to fit in another gym session of arms and cardio, was going to do my lap round town tonight but fancy being a *** and pumping me guns up, then do some cardio afterwards and then have this evening free :thumb:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Right had impromtu (spelling?) half day at work and so am going to fit in another gym session of arms and cardio, was going to do my lap round town tonight but fancy being a *** and pumping me guns up, then do some cardio afterwards and then have this evening free :thumb:


sculpt them guns bro..

or as my bro says......enhance those lemons??!!??

impromptu btw....


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

andy said:


> sculpt them guns bro..
> 
> or as my bro says......enhance those lemons??!!??
> 
> impromptu btw....


Haha at least you knew what i meant.

I did a bi and tri session and found it soooooooooooooooo boring as i dont usually do arms just compound stuff, have got a nice pump going on but cant say i got the usual buzz out of it today.

Main priority was cardio today anyways and i did 60 minutes uphill walking and was sweating like a sumo in a sauna by the end :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 eggs mashed up with cherry tomatos cut in half with a squirt of salad cream.

meal 2: chicken breast with stir fry veg and squirt of sweet chilli dip.

meal 3: chicken and sweetcorn sandwich.

meal 4: pro recover.

meal 5: rump steak with handful of oven chips plus pint of pepsi max.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Bugger me my back is pumped today, feels sooooooooooooooooooooooo guuuuuuud!! :thumb:

Leg day today, and am buzzing for it, most motivated ive been for a long time, got some money problems at the mo so prob looking forward to releiving some stress as feeling quite odd today so take it its the stress of my money issues, so gonna go trash my legs and completley destroy my quads :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 eggs, 5 cherry tomatos cut in half, small dollop of salad cream.

meal 2: chicken breast plus tin of low sugar baked beans with most of sauce drained off.

meal 3: egg sandwich (can of coke and kitkat :whistling: )


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right just got back from leg training and it was AWESOME!

Best session for a while, every leg session feels great but tonight was particularly awesome. I went with my oldest bro and that automatically makes me wanna go at it harder to make him squeel like pig bitch lol. Give him his dues though he did bloody well and only backed out one the last set of hamstring drop sets.

*Leg day:*

Every rep was done with control and a squeeze of the muscle - **** load of drop sets and high rep/weights tonight, definatley my fav way to hit the legs. Rest periods were kept to bare minimum so literally as one of us finished our last rep the other would jump on and start there go, no chit chat, no extra rests, no bull**** in and out in 45 minutes :thumb:

*Leg Ext:* 12 reps to warm up.

Set 1: 12 reps x 6 plates down.

Set 2: 10 reps x 8 plates down.

Set 3: 8 reps x 10 plates down.

Then 4 drop sets x8 reps moving down 2 holes per set, no rest.

*Incline plate loaded leg press:*

Drop set 1: 20 reps x 150kg, 125kg, 100kg - No rest between sets.

Drop set 2: 15 reps x 15kg, 125kg, 100kg - No rest between sets.

Pyramid Set: 10 reps x 100kg, 125kg then 150kg - No rest between sets.

*Leg ext:*

Drop sets: Set 1 - 8 reps x 10 plates down.

Set 2 - 8 reps x 8 plates down.

Set 3 - 8 reps x 6 plates down.

Set 4 - 8 reps x 4 plates down

Then: Back up to plate 5 x 5 reps, plate 4 x 5 reps, plate 3 x 5 reps.

(No rest between sets of the above)

*Laying Hamstring Curls:*

Drop sets done twice over: No rest between sets.

Set 1: plate 8 x 8 reps.

Set 2: plate 6 x 8 reps

Set 3: plate 4 x 8 reps

Set 4: plate 2 x 8 reps (very slow with maximum squeeze - bad sick feeling for such a light weight - boooom!)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 eggs, 5 cherry tomatos cut in half, small dollop of salad cream.

meal 2: chicken breast plus tin of low sugar baked beans with most of sauce drained off.

meal 3: egg sandwich (can of coke and kitkat )

meal 4: pro recover

meal 5: boiled rice (only had half of it., chicken pieces, beef, prawns, pork plus mixed veg (from chinese)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right its rest day today thank **** coz im mega drained after legs last night, still buzing from it now tho. Woke up starving but kept to a sensible food plan but was tempted to go eat any old ****e.

Will be weighing in at the gym tomorrow morning and will get a photo taken as soon as we wake up as we are both off tomorrow, i like to get them done before ive eaten or drunk anything, prob makes no difference but in my mind i will look better before hand.

meals today so far have been...

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs, 5 cherry tomatos cut up and a dollop of salad cream all mixed up togethor.

meal 2: tesco garlic chicken with boiled rice.

meal 3: chicken breast with tin of low sugar baked beans and small sprinkling of grated cheese on top.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right last night ended baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadly, went out for a friend of a friends party, had a bit of partay food while i was there and thought that would do me but it seemed to just kick start the appetite lol so got burger and chips on the way home oooops, have to say it was luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurvely. Bloody stupid seeing as it was weigh in day today but **** happens in life at times.

I had a bloody good night and enjoyed it, rarely go out so thoroughly enjoyed it all.

Right back on it today.................details below.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Weighed in day today:

Start weight: 129kg

end of week 1: 130.1kg

end of week 2: 126.7kg

end of week 3: 125.7kg

so from the end of week one im down 4.2kg which equals 9.7lbs in proper language :thumb:

Only ten weeks to go haha. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pre breakfast cardio:* 1 hour - 30 minutes uphill walking plus 30 minutes cycling.

meal 1: pro recover.

meal 2: egg sandwich.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Weighed in day today:
> 
> Start weight: 129kg
> 
> ...


brilliant effort mate keep it up brother. well done !!!!

its going to start getting harder each week mate , what stage of the plan are you at now that you set out for yourself mate ???


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Weighed in day today:
> 
> Start weight: 129kg
> 
> ...


fkn nice one mate.......keep it up....really pleased its working for you..i know what its like trying to lose the weight. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Heres the plan again, am currently end of week 3 so am increasing cardio intensity but have increase the time to an hour alot of the time aswell as it doesnt seem much effort as i kind of zone in and get it done now.

Got another week then im cutting out the diet drinks but tbh ive cut down on them lately anyways and been having more sugar free squash. I think from week 4-6 i will cut out the egg sanwiches and just have the eggs so cut out the carbs a little bit more but will see how i feel.

Nothing is feeling that much of an effort at the mo, i have tired dasy but thats to be expected but im still getting it done. Mnaaged to do up the trousers i wore last night with no trouble what so ever and thats the first time since i got them a year ago, for a long time i could actually do them up so was well chuffed when i did them up with out sucking in or jumpin around the room haha.

Week 1: add in cardio + eat cleaner.

week 2-4: increase cardio intensity + cut down to carbs every other meal.

week 4-6: cut out carbonated drinks plus increase water intake.

week 6-9: increase cardio amount (to 45 minutes+)plus lower carbs to before and after training.

week 9: add in T5's.

week 10 - 13: stop having cheat meal plus increase cardio to 1 hour+ 6 days per week. plus cut out complex carbs totally.

Bring on another week!! :thumb:

Thanks for all the encouragement so far guys.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you got any pics mate ??


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I do but not happy to put them up coz im a pussy!!! But there is a big improvement from the first to the current one, defo looks and feels like the weightloss is defo fat rather than the muscle i got.

Maybe at xmas i will put them up to motivate others.......if im happy with them :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> I do but not happy to put them up coz im a pussy!!! But there is a big improvement from the first to the current one, defo looks and feels like the weightloss is defo fat rather than the muscle i got.
> 
> Maybe at xmas i will put them up to motivate others.......if im happy with them :thumb:


mate it can not be as bad as my first pic surely lol... but i understand if you dont.. would be nice to put a body and face to the effort though mate


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i will consider it :whistling:

meal 1: pro recover.

meal 2: egg sandwich.

meal 3: hand full of turkey ham.

meal 4: 2 chicken legs with sweetcorn and sprouts.

meal 4: rice with chicken pieces in tikka massala sauce


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate dont sweat about the odd treat, the minute it gets tedious is the minute you start to doubt why your doing it at all..

To me the odd cheat / period from training gives me back the hunger for it..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

couldnt agree more Milky mate, all its done is motivate me hence got up ealry and went and did me cardio.

Am still very tempted to go back onto ckd diet soon as i love the cheat day once a week and would give me short term focus over the next 10 weeks, i also always feel amazing when i go low carb so may well start that soon but gotta make sure its 100% the best way for me to go.

So far so good tho :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 eggs, 4 cherry tomatos,dash of salad cream all mixed togethor.

meal 2: chicken breast with tin of low sugar baked beans with most of the juice drained off.

meal 3: chicken sandwich.

meal 4: boiled rice, chicken, beef, prawns, veg. dash of sweet n sour sauce.

meal 5: noodles with tesco garlic chicken breast thingy.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right as you may have read ive been tempted to start ckd diet to push my progress on even further, well today it started :bounce: i did this diet before for 4 weeks before i got a stomach bug that was doing the rounds at work, the diet worked superbly and i felt awesome on it so have decided to give it another go :thumb:

meal 1: 4 eggs mashed up, small blob of salad cream (will change it to mayo from tomorrow)

meal 2: chicken breast with melted mozerella and pancetta.

meal 3: protein shake with small spoon of natural peanut butter.

meal 4: medium lump of cheese plus little squirt of cream (just to try it  )

Am off to the gym in a short while to train back yeeeeehaaaaaa!!!

Got a huge pork shoulder from tesco just now, better than half price deal at the mo, its huge, got it cooking on low in the oven, will last me a good few days. i also got some coke zero, big block of cheese, sugar free jelly, squirty cream, chicken legs, pancetta and already have olive oil, walnut oil etc.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 5: pork with small cubes of cheese with chopped spring onion and mayo all mixed togethor. coke zero can.

Dessert: pot of sugar free jelly with squirty cream.

I wonder why i feel swo good on very low carbs? maybe i wont when im training chest tomorrow evening. Gonna try and do some cardio straight after work at the gym near my office then go to my normal gym near home in the evening for weights :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> meal 5: pork with small cubes of cheese with chopped spring onion and mayo all mixed togethor. coke zero can.
> 
> Dessert: pot of sugar free jelly with squirty cream.


with this style of dieting mate are you still keeping to a calorie defecit per day ??? or arent you even counting calories now ??


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I done it like this before and didnt count calories religousley but made sure i didnt use the lack of carbs as an excuse to just binge all the time, if anything my calories went too low last time. For the first few days i find i eat slightly more while my body adjusts to it all, by day 3 im buzzing like a busy buzzy bumble bee :thumb:

I find i hardly ever get hungry when low carbing so my meals go down and if i feel like im lacking energy i have a bit more fats, olive oil will play a decent part in this.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i should also add that if the scales plumet too quickly then i adjust my intake from there, i know water weight will come off initially but i dont want to lose weight too quick but will also go by what my mirror says each morning when i do my little pose hehe.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs with mayo.

meal 2: slices of pork, blob of ketchup.

meal 3: sugar free jelly and can of coke zero.

meal 4: slices of pork with blob of ketchup, few chunks of cheese.

Just off to gym for chest session with cardio after, will post up the workout afterwards :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> meal 1: 4 boiled eggs with mayo.
> 
> meal 2: slices of pork, blob of ketchup.
> 
> ...


good man , have a good session !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I had a good chat with a guy at the gym who competes as he commented on how much better i was looking :bounce: i told him how i had been doing things and said ive decied to go ckd and he kinda asked me 'well if it was working so well without it being an effort why the **** are you changing it?'

I couldnt actually answer him lol and he got me thinking why am i changing things, i do feel great on low carbs but up until now the 'diet' has been a breeze and hasnt felt like im missing out at all so i think im jumpoing the gun by changing things when i havent made the most of the changes i had already implemented.

It seem obvious now looking at it but i will keep on with how i was doing things until they stop working THEN i will change it up, which is kinda what i had in my plan but as always with me i get impatient and want result NOW which is ****ing stupid as the whole reason i did the 13 week count down was thats the MINIMUM time its gonna take for me to get to anywhere near what i want to look like, so am kind of my own worst enemy.

So from now on im still gonna keep carbs to a minimum but not get up each day thinking 'i gotta stay below 30 grams or ive failed' i will do low carbs coz i like it and it works but not do it strictly until nearer the end as i had planned.

Basically what im saying is im an indecisive cock and its back to basics!! :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Chest day:*

*straight bar machine flyes:* 1 set x 15 reps warm up

4 sets x 12 reps on hole 14 (much heavier than we normally do)

*flat barbell press:* 5 sets of 5 reps.

set 1: 40kg

set 2: 50kg

set 3: 60kg

set 4: 70kg

set 5: 75kg

*Plate loaded incline press:* 4 sets of 8 @ 40 kg - 2 second squeeze at top of every single rep.

*Flat bench press drop sets:* 4 sets no rest between sets. sets 1,2,[email protected] reps. set [email protected] reps

set 1: 55kg

set 2: 50kg

set 3: 40kg

set 4: 20kg (just the bar)

*Cable flyes:* 3 sets of 12 reps @ hole 4.

1 drop sets (4 sets in total) set 1: 8 [email protected] 5

set 2: 8 [email protected] 4

set 3: 8 [email protected] 3

set 4: 15 [email protected] hole 2

*Cardio:* 20 minutes walking on treadmill - 15% incline @ 3.5-4mph.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs with mayo.

meal 2: slices of pork, blob of ketchup.

meal 3: sugar free jelly and can of coke zero.

meal 4: slices of pork with blob of ketchup, few chunks of cheese.

meal 5: pro recover

meal 6: thin slices of cold pork, 2 chopped spring onions, little bit of mayo and little bit of melt cheese. can of coke zero.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Im glad your sticking to the plan mate, you set yourself a perfect plan out that i commented on saying how good it was, then you want to change things around lol.. its easy o be imptiet mate, but ke you sy your plan is workng, yur not eeling much ardshp fom itand yourgettingthe reslts ...dont take a scentit to make you thin just tick t your pla and mke it work.. thee is norus like ou sayif its a planyou ca stickto tt works then its the right plan !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right feeling reeeeeeally motivated today and went a did back session based mainly around deadlifts as feels like too long since i idd them. I had a sneaky weigh in today as i wont be able to do it saturday as im working all weekend and was very pleased.

Was bang on 124kg :bounce:

Thats almost a stone in 4 weeks now so am delighted to nearly be half way to my 2 stone target. And after the advice from the chap last night and Flinty today i am more motivated than ever, but am keeping my feet firmly on the ground as i know my body will naturally fight against it for a while soon.

Weigh ins so far:

Start weight: 129kg

end of week 1: 130.1kg

end of week 2: 126.7kg

end of week 3: 125.7kg

end of week 4: 124kg

So totaly loss from my heaviest weight is now 6.1kg or 13.4lbs in real language.

Best bit is i am feeling alot stronger, fitter and energetic than ever. Muscles are firming up big style, chest is starting to take shape, love handles are now gone, flabby belly definatley getting smaller but that and chest is my worst areas but they are def improving and clothes are feeling amazing.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Back day:*

*Deadlifts:* 60kg x 12 reps warmup set.

Set 1: 80kg x 10 reps

Set 2: 100kg x 6 reps.

Set 3: 130kg x 3 reps.

Set 4: 100kg x 10 reps.

Set 5: 100kg x 10 reps.

Set 6: 100kg x 10 reps..............****ed!!!

*cable pulldowns:*

*Close grip pulldown:* 4 sets/[email protected] 55kg - 2 second squeeze at bottom of each rep.

*Medium grip pulldown:* 4 sets/8 [email protected] 12th hole down - 2 second squeeze at bottom of each rep.

*Wide grip pulldown:* 4 sets/8 [email protected] 45kg - 2 second squeeze at bottom of each rep.

*Cardio:* 30 minutes uphill walking - 5% incline/3-4mph.

Am totally ****ed after this workout, god damn i love deadlifting tho, back feels as wide as a barn, traps feel like there gonna explode and abs/obliques feel tighter than a goldfishs ****.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Decided today would be cheat meal day as it was my day off and i was gonna do a shed load of deadlifting so planned to get my cheat meal on way back from gym, am stuffed nopw but mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm it was awesome. My next one will be a week saturday as going out to a restaurant for a mates birthday so gonna train really hard next week and really enjoy myself on the saturday.

meal 1: Chicken sandwich tesco energy drink on way to gym.

meal 2: pro recover.

meal 3: KFC 3 piece meal (large) with 6 hot wings and pepsi.

Edit: forgot to add i also had a choc chip cookie from tesco.

meal 4: slices of pork with dollop of ketchup. pint of sugar free squash.

meal 5: slices of pork, dollop of kethcup. pot of sugar free jelly and squirt of cream.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Have been a bit of a bad boy today, food has come from naughty sources a little bit but havent over eaten as such. But the good news is i had a monster good leg session tonight, we were savaged by the end, was very simple but very effective. Will detail in a minute but heres the food from today..........

meal 1: can of coke and mars bar.

meal 2: slices of pork with dollop of ketchup.

meal 3: chicken sandwich, can of coke, small packet of 'snow bites' chocs from tescos.

meal 4: mars bar and can of cherry coke.

meal 5: pro recover.

meals 6: rice, chicken, beef, prawns and veg (from chinese) all drained of any sauce/gravy type stuff.

So in terms of calories it hasnt been a mega bad day but the calories i did have werent the best in the world but i bloody well enjoyed them haha, am working all day tomorrow so am taking lots of chicken and veg and no bad stuff so wont have a choice but to eat very clean.

Although i have had bad calories today i feel like my muscles have absorbed all of it and feel awesome, had 2 days in a row of very hard training so think thats why. Weight loss is really starting to show now and am looking forward to a nice clean days eating tomorrow.

In the past if id started the day with crap food i would have just caved in and had an all day binge and not bother training whereas today i had some ****e and trained by bollox off!! so thats a great positive in my eyes as life will throw up bad days but ive finished on a masssive high with our leg session tonight :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Have been a bit of a bad boy today, food has come from naughty sources a little bit but havent over eaten as such. But the good news is i had a monster good leg session tonight, we were savaged by the end, was very simple but very effective. Will detail in a minute but heres the food from today..........
> 
> meal 1: can of coke and mars bar.
> 
> ...


yes mate that days food looks horribly poor lol.. but if your feeling good and have taken positives from it then thats great ...

But dont do days like that too often mate, it will eventually start to become addictive and you will be off the rails before you realise !!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

And if you have to drink fizzy drinks then have pepsi max or coke zero, they are sugar free and contain about 30 cals per litre. I live on the stuff whilst dieting !! :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Leg day:*

*Incline plate loaded press:* Warm up set 1 - 80kg x 15 reps.

Warm up set 2 - 130kg x 12 reps.

Set 1 - 180kg x 10 reps

Set 2 - 230kg x 8 reps

Set 3 - Drop set - 1 plate off each set - No Rest - 8 reps per set x 4 sets.

*Leg Ext:* Drop sets 10th hole down - Dropping by 2 holes each set - No Rest - 10 reps per set/4 sets

This was repeated 3 times...............totally ****ing ****ed after this.

*Lying Hamstring Curl:* Drop sets - 10th hole down - Dropping by 2 holes each set - No Rest - 10 reps per set/4 sets.

This was repeated twice!........Now extremely ****ing ****ed.

So short but very intense, we were in and out within 40 minutes as we kept tempo high and rest to a minimum. Was by far the worst we have felt for along while, every week seems to get more and more intense so considering im dieting im very pleased.

Also as always have to say every single rep was a proper rep and done using the muscle and not the 'helth club reps' alot of people do.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Conscript said:


> And if you have to drink fizzy drinks then have pepsi max or coke zero, they are sugar free and contain about 30 cals per litre. I live on the stuff whilst dieting !! :thumb:


Yeh i normally do mate but today for some reason only the nasty evil full sugar would hit the spot.

Flinty - yeah mate know exactly what you mean, ive been bad, enjoyed it but feel in total control not to let it happen again, tomorrow is a very clean food day and leg session certainly used up and ****e i have had today. But yeah its very easy to let one day turn into 2 and so on, especially with things as addictive as sugar and caffeine.

Bring on tomorrow, long day at work but after 3 days very hard training in a row im gonna feel pumped to buggery :thumb:


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Thunderstruck, just read through this and it's a really good read, keep it up!

Also, I get the feeling you enjoy a mars bar?! But pickled eggs for breaky - man thats hardcore!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

mph said:


> Thunderstruck, just read through this and it's a really good read, keep it up!
> 
> Also, I get the feeling you enjoy a mars bar?! But pickled eggs for breaky - man thats hardcore!


CHeers mate appreciate you taking the time to read it, it aint a best seller but its changing my life.

And yeah ive always been an odd one with my breakfast, cereal etc never cut it with me, i often prefer things that others wouldnt dream of having at 5.30 in the morning :thumb:

EDIT: Yeah mars bars are the choice of champions (sumo champions), am just glad they dont do the king size ones anymore


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

My vice for the last 6 months has been chicago town pizzas so don't beat yourself up too much!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

DAY OFF FROM TRAINING TODAY THANKFULLY, BODY IS RUINED BUT IS AN AWESOME WAY!!!

Seem to be constantly hungry after last nights leg workout so tried to pump the protein in to stop me wanting more naughty stuff.

meal 1: chicken and veg.

meal 2: chicken and veg.

meal 3: slices of pork, dollop of ketchup.

meal 4: 2 chicken legs, handfull of chips. coke zero can.

Will try and get some cardio done straight after work tomorrow then back on the weights and cardio Monday :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: slices of pork plus half tin of baked beans, most of sauce drained off.

meal 2: slices of pork plus half tin of baked beans, most of sauce drained off. Pot of sugar free jelly.

meal 3: pork, sprouts, sweetcorn, 3 roast potatos.

Im trying to find the energy to go and do some cardio even if its just a walk but am so tired at the mo i may just cry! Will chill for a bit then might try and go out bout 9pm. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well i really had to force myself to go out tonight but **** me im glad i did, as always when i dont think im gonna do very well i end up buzzing and loving it.

Tonight, even though i havent done my loop for a week or so, i managed to warm up to my usual point 5-7 minutes in, then i jogged the ENTIRE loop without stopping and took 5 minutes off my best time!!!!

I cant beleive it, im so thrilled, i got into a perfect breathing pattern and felt great, dont get me wrong was very hard work but i could really feel i was much lighter and my lungs were much healthier. I really cant beleive ive done it and without me mp3 player.

Its a lovely warm evening out and i really enjoyed it, was ****ing hard to get to the point of stepping out the front door but the moment i set off i felt great and was pleased i was out in such lovely frsh air, really makes me appreciate life and what ive got and it just makes me feel so alive. :thumb:

Roll on tomorrow for pre-breakfast cardio............hopefully :whistling:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just had my last meal of the day....slices of pork, im nearly finished the 2 big pork joints i got the other day and thank **** for that as im bored to buggery with it now lol. Will have to see what else tesco have got on offer as it is nice to cook a big lump of meat and just take thin slices from it to have cold, so simple and filling. :thumb:

meal 1: slices of pork plus half tin of baked beans, most of sauce drained off.

meal 2: slices of pork plus half tin of baked beans, most of sauce drained off. Pot of sugar free jelly.

meal 3: pork, sprouts, sweetcorn, 3 roast potatos.

meal 4: slices of pork plus can of coke zero.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

was totally knackered today so took a day off totally from training. Have eaten a bit more carbs today as am planning another big deadlift session tomorrow :thumb:

meal 1: chicken salad sandwich - healthy options from tesco - 290 cals.

meal 2: BLT sandwich - healthy options from Tesco - 290 cals.

meal 3: small sushi pack.

meal 4: Egg sandwich from marks and spencers.

meal 5: pasta bolognese (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm was awesome)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Man bolognase is the bollox...

Enjoy your rest and blitz it tomorow mate..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Man bolognase is the bollox...
> 
> Enjoy your rest and blitz it tomorow mate..


Deffo mate, its my fav meal, dont have it very often mind but thats what makes it even nicer.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: small tub of cold bolgnese :thumb:

meal 2: slices of turkey plus small dollop of sweet n sour sauce.

meal 3: slices of turkey plus half tin of low sugar baked beans.

meal 4: chicken sandwich plus can of coke zero.

meal 5: pro recover.

meal 6: garlic chicken breast thing plus handful of oven chips.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I like your diet mate and l like it because your HONEST and you clearly dont get off on all this " l am hardcore me " sh*t that goes on sometimes..

Fair play to you for enjoying your food, it makes it all a little bit easier..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Back day*

Didnt get the chance to deadlift today as it was so ****in busy 

But i didnt let that hold me back from savaging myself. Decided to keep it short n very intense, very short rest periods, drops sets, heavy sets with low reps and higher reps with full on muscle contractions.

I didnt make note of what the actual weights were but trust me i was ****ed by the end and couldnt of done anymore, lats were ****ed, traps were ****ed and grip was ****ed :thumb:

*Wide grip pulldowns:* 12 reps x 2 sets for warm up, then as heavy as i could go with a good squeeze for 6-8 reps then down 2 holes each set for 5 sets, then 3 x 6 reps as heavy as i could.

*T-Bar Rows:* 35kg x 12 reps for 4 sets, 3 second squeeze at top of each rep.

*Close grip pulldowns:* Drops sets x 5. starting on hole 10 x 8 reps - then dropping down a hole each set - no rest in between.

*Medium grip cable rows:* Hole 10 - 4 sets x 12 reps - 3 second squeeze at top of each rep (felt very sick by this point)

*Cardio:* 60 Minutes up hill walking - speed 4.5-5.5 kph - gradient of 10-12%

Doesnt look like alot when you read it but like i said the intensity was high, weights were heavy and rest periods short, lats are shaking just typing this out. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> I like your diet mate and l like it because your HONEST and you clearly dont get off on all this " l am hardcore me " sh*t that goes on sometimes..
> 
> Fair play to you for enjoying your food, it makes it all a little bit easier..


Cheers mate, yeah i love food and if it gets boring then im heading for failure, so am going to, as Ali G once said 'keep it real'. Its working a treat at the mo so alls good :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just had last meal of the day, my new USN Choc brownie protein dessert!! ooooh baby its lovely. Wont be having a double helping in future though as am feelin a tad sick now :devil2:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: chicken leg (did have 4 but didnt cook them properly so had to chuck them)

meal 2: free range eeg and watercress sandwich.

meal 4: sushi snakc box.

meal 5: chicken breast sandwich.

meal 6: pro recover.

meal 7: pork, oven chips.

meal 8: usn protein dessert.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Chest Day:

*Incline Bench Press:* Felt amazingly weak lol. Didnt have a spotter tonight so kept weight challenging for my feeble state but focussed on a decent squeeze every rep.

Warm up - 20kg x 15 reps.

Set 1 - 30kg x 12 reps

Set 2 - 40kg x 10 reps

Set 3 - 40kg x 8 reps

Set 4 - 40kg x 6 reps

*Incline Plate loaded press:*

4x 8-10 reps @ 50kg - Again felt weak and feeble so focussed on the squeeze every single rep.

*Straight bar pec fly machine:*

4 x 12 reps @ 8th hole down - by this point chest was ready to explode even though weights were pathetic.

*Cable flyes:*

Drop sets x 2.

1st set: 6th hole down - 8 reps - drop 1 hole each set - zero rest.

2nd set: 5th hole down - 8 reps - drop 1 hole each set - zero rest.

*Cardio:*

30 minutes uphill walking - sweated like a sumo in a sauna doing this tonight. Hope im not getting ill as was so weak aswell as sweating a crazy amount.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: pork with mixed veg and small dollop of sweet n sour sauce.

meal 2: same as meal 1.

meal 3: chicken salad sandwich plus prawns with seafood dip.

meal 4: BLT sandwich from marks n spencers and sugar free red bull.

meal 5: pro recover.

meal 6: rice with chicken and mixed veg (from chinese :whistling: )


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Leg Day:*

*Squats:*

warm up: 50kg x 12 reps

Set 1: 60kg x 10 reps

Set 2: 80kg x 8 reps

Set 3: 100kg x 6 reps.......Then i decided to try and make my brother puke by doing the following......

Ten sets of ten reps - only 60kg but high tempo and only recovery was while other was squatting, then straight on to next set.

*Plate loaded incline press:*

Drop sets - Zero rest between sets - Starting weight 250kg - 1 plate off each set until 2 plates left each side - bro nearly...so very nearly passed out at the end of this, most satisfying :bounce:

*Leg Ext*

Drop sets - Zero rest between sets - 5 sets of 10 reps.......

then round again but 4 sets of 8 reps.

*Lying hamstring curls:*

Drop sets - Zero rest - 4 sets x 10 reps........then 5 sets of 8 reps starting slightly lighter.

Totally ****ed :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this journal just got real lol.. you seem to be totally focused now mate thats good !!! keep going brother !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I feel like ive been hit by a truck today, glad its a day off from training :thumb:

Meal 1: chicken, veg and rice.

meal 2: pork, rice and dollop of sweet n sour sacue (good ol uncle bens)

meal 3: eggs sandwich from tesco and small bar of chocolate.

meal 4: this is gonna be very naughty, very naughty indeed. eating out tonight and am not even gonna try and restrict myself, hardly ever eat out so just gonna enjoy it and eat what i like, im not gonna binge but im not gonna go out and have a salad or ****e lol :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

This weekend has been the worst for food since my diet began, well yesterday was ok until the evening meal which i knew was gonna be heavy and to be honest it was bloody delightful, loved every mouthful.

Todays food was poor....

meal 1: chicken sandwich.

meal 2: ham sandwich.

meal 3: KFC - 3 bits of chicken and ****load of chips and pint of pepsi.

meal 4: will be having a usn protein dessert before bed.

So today was poor, couldnt train as had my other halves gran n brothers birthdays so had to do the family thing, and to be honest i wouldnt have been in a fit state to train as am soooooooo sodding sore from fridays leg session, my whole body feels wrecked.

Aims for this week:

1)Get clean diet back on track as felt last week was bit slacker than it had been. (2 chickens currently in the oven :thumb: )

2)Increase training to 4 x per week and add in a shoulder session to the chest, back and legs.

3)Add in some ab work as feel they could do with a bit of a shock, i know lifting heavy is working them but from my photo i just feel some ab isolation will do wonders for my results.

So its 8 weeks til xmas day so am now re-focussing and looking at the next 8 weeks as a fresh start and telling myself i am only just starting my weight loss plan as like i said i think the last week was a bit stale, training was excellent but food wasnt as clean as i would have liked so not gonna dwell on it just gonna knuckle down and get things done. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I may neg you for not having KFC chicken gravy !!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> I may neg you for not having KFC chicken gravy !!


Chicken gravy?? im from the south mate, we dont have messed up tastebuds down here. Ketchup all the way :001_tt2:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> Chicken gravy?? im from the south mate, we dont have messed up tastebuds down here. Ketchup all the way :001_tt2:


Mate the gravy is to die for !

Seriously, give it a try..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well i wont be having kfc again for a while but when i do i will give it a try just for you, but i feel gravy is for roast dinner and roast dinner only. But im a modern thinking kinda guy i will give it a bash :beer:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 eggs with cucumber, tomato and red onion.

meal 2: chicken with cucumber, tomato and red onion.

meal 3: eggs sandwich, small pie, bar of chocolate (im a ****)

meal 4: small amount of pasta with bolognese.

meal 5: bar of chocolate and small bottle of coke.

Feel bollocks today, feel like ive let myself down with my food again but just couldnt help it as felt so ****ed from training friday still. Have really gotta get a grip and get back on track or my hard work will be ruined. My main problems are when i get in from work so am taking a protein shake in to work tomorrow and have just before i leave to take away any cravings.

Gotta get cracking again tomorrow, very disapointed today but at least its in my hands.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> meal 1: 4 eggs with cucumber, tomato and red onion.
> 
> meal 2: chicken with cucumber, tomato and red onion.
> 
> ...


Dont be hard on yourself mate, we are all only human ...

You have probably one of the most structured and worked out approaches to training and diet on here at the minute mate. your plan looks flawless , all you got to do is get a grip on yourself and execute it mate..

Dont get to christmas thinking "WHAT IF " get to christmas thinking i made a plan," i stuck to it". i made a target "i achieved it" have a nice christmas break for a few days, then new plan and back on it..

Come on mate 8 weeks lets fcukin smash it. im super pumped at minute mate i hope you get your head into the game again from NOW X

have some power reps to make you feel better !!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Brilliant post mate thanks, am having the evening off from training as body feels ****ed and lifeless so gonna have early night and after reading your post am fired up big time and cant wait for training tomorrow now :thumb:

I tried to rep you but it says i have repped you too many times and have to spread them around?? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l am not gonna get there again today, gutted.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

YEAAAAAAAAAAH BUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Back on it big time today! To punish myself for being slack with the grub the last few days ive just been and done a purely deadlift session.................AND GOT A ONE REP MAX PB!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*Deadlift Session:*

Warm up set 1 - 60kg x 12 reps

Warm up set 2 - 70kg x 10 reps

Set 3 - 80kg x 8 reps

Set 4 - 100kg x 6 reps

Set 5 - 120kg x 3 reps

Set 6 - 130kg x 1 rep

Set 7 - 145kg x 1 rep (New Personal Best) Wasnt the best rep so...............I did it again :thumb:

Set 8 - 145kg x 1 rep

Few minutes breather then....

Set 9 - 120 x 4 reps

Set 10 - 120 x 3 reps

Set 11 - 100kg x 8 reps

Set 12 - 100kg x 6 reps

Set 13 - 100kg x 6 reps

Set 14 - 60kg x 10 reps - very slow controlled reps with big squeeze up top of rep.

Set 15 - 60kg x 10 reps - very slow controlled reps with big squeeze up top of rep.

Cardio:

30 minutes uphill walking - 15 minutes at 10% gradient and 5kph then 15 minutes at 15% gradient and between 5-6kph (610 cals)

Fooked Buzzing Fooked Buzzing Fooked Buzzing Fooked Buzzing Fooked Buzzing Fooked Buzzing

:bounce: :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

awesome mate well done brother X


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> awesome mate well done brother X


Cheers dude i used you motivational speach in my head to drive me on, in my head it sounded like Winston Churchill :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Cheers dude i used you motivational speach in my head to drive me on, in my head it sounded like Winston Churchill :thumb:


well i do like a cigar mate hahaha !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well i do like a cigar mate hahaha !!!


Please dont bring your filthy innuendos to my journal please


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: 5 eggs, tomato, dollop of salad cream.

Meal 2: Chicken wrap with red onion, tomato, lettuce and dollop of mayo.

Meal 3: Egg Sandwich plus snack pack of sushi.

Meal 4: Pro recover.

Meal 5: 2 chicken breast with southern fried coating with handful of oven chips.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l am sat here buzzing of your enthusiasm.... top man


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate l am sat here buzzing of your enthusiasm.... top man


Cheers mate, my buzz has well and truely worn off now ive sat down for a bit, siezing up already, sleepy, just had dinner but hungry again already, 15 sets of deadlifts may sting a bit in the morning haha.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Feeling awesome after yesterdays deadlift session, am off work today so gonna hit the gym in a mo and do chest and abs plus bit of cardio.

Its amazing how fat and crap i was feeling before yesterday but one session has totally transformed how i feel and to an extent how i look as everything is now pulled in tight again :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Feeling awesome after yesterdays deadlift session, am off work today so gonna hit the gym in a mo and do chest and abs plus bit of cardio.
> 
> Its amazing how fat and crap i was feeling before yesterday but one session has totally transformed how i feel and to an extent how i look as everything is now pulled in tight again :thumb:


your a machine mate and no one and nothing will stop you for this next 8 weeks !!! if it tries you will just smash through the fcuker !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Chest Day:*

*Flat Bench:*

Warm up - 20kg x 20 reps

Warm up - 40kg x 15 reps

Set 1: 60kg x 5 reps

Set 2: 65kg x 5 reps

Set 3: 70kg x 5 reps

Set 4: 75kg x 3 reps - bugger up the 5x5 haha.

Set 5: 70kg x 3 reps

50kg x 10 reps x 3 sets.

*Incline plate loaded press:*

4 sets x 12 reps: 2 sets @ 400kg then 2 sets @ 60kg

*Cable flyes:*

Drop set 1- 4 sets starting at hole 5 x 12 reps per set - no rest.

Drop set 2- 4 sets starting at hole 5 x 10 reps per set- no rest.

Drop set 3- 4 sets starting at hole 5 x 8 reps per set - no rest.

*Cardio:*

30 minutes uphill walking @ 15 % gradient and 5-6kph.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

oooh i forgot to put the abs in, didnt do many but enough to feel theyve worked, felt kinda tight from yesterdays session anyways.

*AB Work:*

*Ab Crunch Machine:* 3 sets/15 reps per set/50kg - slow controlled reps with big squeeze every rep.

*Cable Crunches:* 3 sets/15 reps/ 10th hole down - slow controlled reps with nice stretch up top.

:thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: Jacket potato with tuna and salad (had lay in so this was more lunch than breakfast)

meal 2: Sirloin steak, small amount of rice and salad (lettuce,red onion, cucumber, tomato)

meal 3: USN protein dessert.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Leg Day:*

Didnt have my training buddy with me tonight so changed things around from our fav drop sets. Was busy in there so had to make do with what i could get on and my fav plate loaded press was broken :sad: So punished myself by doing high volume tonight. I dont think ive ever sweated so much, it was dripping down my legs, dripping off my forearms and down my **** crack lol.

*Leg Ext:* 2 warm up sets then 10 sets of 10 reps - hole number 6.

*Lying Hamstring curls:*

10 sets of 10 reps - 7th hole down.

*Leg press:* was going to do 10 sets of 10 but got to 7th set and someone wanted to use it so let them have it as squat racks were free by this time.

*Squats:* 60kg - 10 sets of 10 reps.

*Cardio:* 30 minutes uphill walking - 15% gradient/3.5-4mph.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: load of chicken with bit of thai green curry sauce with peas, mushrooms, red onion and bit of rice all mixed in - Awesome!

meal 2: same as meal 1.

meal 3: chicken sanwich plus snack pack of sushi.

meal 4: pre workout strategic mars bar :whistling: and energy drink.

meal 5: pro recover.

meal 6: Sensible portion of rice with chicken and veg and dollop of sweet n sour sauce (from the chinese)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Am feeling ****in buzzing now and aint gonna sleep tonight but am so pleased with how things are going, last couple of days i feel my body has developed really well.

Got tomorrows food prepared, might get up and do some cardio before work but i expect i will be too ****ed as am always like a zombie after leg day.

LOVIN IT :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Day off from training today, getting an extra session in tomorrow though :thumb:

Was good with my eating all day at work but it got a little slack this evening as had 'munchies' with the missues in front of the telly.

meal 1: chicken, veg, bit of rice.

meal 2: chicken (with bit of red thai curry sauce) bit of rice.

meal 3: same as meal 2.

meal 4: egg sandwich, small bottle of coke, kitkat, packet of chilli crisps.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Shoulders day:*

*Shoulder press machine:*

2 x 15 warm up sets.

Drop set 1: 4 sets - zero rest - 45kg x 10, 35kg x 10, 25kg x 10 then 15kg x 10.

Drop set 2: 4 sets - zero rest - 45kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 25kg x 8 then 15kg x 8.

Drop set 3: 4 sets - zero rest - 35kg x 6, 30kg x 6, 25kg x 6 then 20kg x 6.

*DB Shrugs:*

5 sets of 20 reps with the 50kg Dumbells. Felt huge after this. Definatley like training traps heavy an high reps.

*Cable Upright row:*

Drop set 1: 4 sets x 10 reps - zero rest - starting weight 28kg (dropped 1 hole for each set)

Drop set 2: 4 sets x 8 reps - zero rest - starting weight 28kg (dropped 2 holes this time)

Drop set 3: 4 sets x 6 reps - zero rest - starting weight 28kg (dropped 1 hole each set)

*Cardio:*

30 minutes uphil walking - 15% gradient - 5 - 5.5kph.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 2 cod fish cakes plus large salad and balsamic vinegar.

meal 2: 2 cod fish cakes plus large salad and balsamic vinegar.

meal 3: Sheppards pie, sweetcorn and sprouts :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Had meal 3 shortly after training and that was half hour ago and am already starving :lol: May have to eat again soon as my body is crying out for fooooooooooooooooooooooood, so who am i to say no when its worked so hard this week eh!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 4: noodles with shredded duck, spring onion and peppers.

meal 5: egg sandwich.

Will be having a USN Protein dessert just before bed around midnight :thumb:

Was pleased to get the extra session in today to start the week off well. This is how this week is planned to go....hopefully.

Today: Shoulders + cardio

Monday: Chest + cardio

Tuesday: Back + cardio

Wednesday: Cardio

Thursday: Deadlift session + cardio

Firday: Legs + cardio

Saturday: **** off!!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Trained chest and tricep today, but didnt make a log of what weights we did doh! Was a short but intense session.

Incline DB Press.

Smith machine Press.

Cable Flyes

Flat Bench.

Cable pushdowns

Close grip press.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: chicken sandwich.

meal 2: pro recover.

meal 3: ham, chicken and salad sandwich.

meal 4: sushi snack pack and bar of chocolate.

meal 5: chicken stir fry with noodles. (mushrooms, red onion, baby corn, bean sprouts)

meal 6: Will be a USN protein dessert just before bed.

:thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Back Day:*

Had a play around with the rep and sets tonight to freshen things up a bit, really really enjoyed it, brother hated it while we were doing it but loved the back and arm pump afterwards :thumb:

*Machine row - wide grip:*

2 x 15 warm up.

set 1: 10th hole x 8 reps.

set 2: 11th hole x 8 reps.

set 3: 12th hole x 8 reps.

Set 4: Drop set - 4 drops - no rest - 12th hole x 12 reps/10th hole x 12 reps/8th hole x 12 reps/6th hole x 20 reps (with big squeeze every rep)

*Neutral grip bar - Medium width cable pulldowns:*

Drops sets - 4 sets per drop set - 14th hole x 12 reps/12th hole x 12/10th hole x 12/8th hole x 20 reps. (REPEATED 3 TIMES)

*Cable Bent over Rows - close grip:*

Set 1: 3rd plate down x 20 reps.

Set 2: 4th plate down x 20 reps.

Set 3: 5th hole down x 20 reps.

Set 4: 6th hole down x 20 reps.

*Wide Neutral grip pulldowns:*

Set 1: 10th hole x 20 reps

Set 2: 11th hole x 12 reps

Set 3: 12th hole x 10 reps

*Cardio:* 30 minutes uphill walking - 15% gradient - 3.5-4.5 mph - 652 calories burnt.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: chicken with mushrooms, red onions, bamboo shoots, mini corns plus little bit of sweet n sour sauce.

meal 2: same as meal one just bit smaller.

meal 3: bbq chicken wings.

meal 4: pro recover.

meal 5: Birdseye chargrill chicken breasts x 4 plus dollop of chilli ketchup.

meal 5: will be USN Protein dessert just before bed.

:thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

More and more people are notciing the weight coming off now so thats a huge motivation, only a few weeks left to go and i suddenyl feel like i got a new lease of energy and enthusiasm.

Going to reduce carbs a bit more now and try and add little bit more cardio in each session and increase the intensity a little more.

Session tonight has great intensity and has left me buzzing, just cardio tomorrow as giving body a day to rest before a deadlift session again thursday then legs on friday. :bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck:2594574 said:


> Am feeling ****in buzzing now and aint gonna sleep tonight but am so pleased with how things are going, last couple of days i feel my body has developed really well.
> 
> Got tomorrows food prepared, might get up and do some cardio before work but i expect i will be too ****ed as am always like a zombie after leg day.
> 
> LOVIN IT :thumb:


Rrally pleased to read this mate. Top man


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers Milky, cheers for reading still.

Today i took day off from training as body felt ruined, not sore but just so heavy and drained so thought id give it a day off totally and decided id have my cheat meal to boost it back up for the next 2 days = deadlifts tomorrow, then legs friday.

meal 1: chicken thighs fried with soy sauce and mini corns, brocolli stems and mange tout.

meal 2: chicken sandwich.

meal 3: bbq chicken wings.

meal 4: 6 slices of chicken and mushroom pizza, caramel cheese cake and pepsi - i know i sound like a spoilt sod but im sure pizza slices used to be bigger than mine were tonight


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you better work hard today and tomorrow then mate to get rid of that cheat meal !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

My cheat meal wasnt as huge as it sounded :whistling: Did the trick though as felt full and pumped today without feeling like a bloated fat fook.

Meal 1: 4 boiled eggs mashed up, 6 cherry tomatos with dollop of salad cream and mixed togethor.

meal 2: 2 chargrilled chicken breasts, lettuce, tomato, onion, pepper with balsamic vinegar.

meal 3: bbq chicken wings.

meal 4: pro recover.

meal 5: 3.5 (missus left half an egg so i had it) dry fried eggs plus handful of oven chips.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Wanted to have a deadlift session today so went to gym earlier than usual to try and beat the rush, but coz of fookin traffic it took over a sodding hour to get to the [email protected] gym!! Felt like turning round and going home but just thought to myself that theres only 6 and a bit weeks left so get in a get it done.

Couldnt do deadlifts as wasnt room or bar free, so this annoyed me even more, toys were ready to come out the pram, so thought **** it, chest doesnt hurt from mondays session which was disapointing so decided to hit it again plus triceps and abs.

*Chest/Triceps/Abs:*

Deceided to do a bit of pre-exhaust tonight to really kill the pecs.....

Chest:

*Cable flyes:* - 4 sets of 12 reps - 5th hole down - big contraction every rep - awesome pump on this tonight!!

*Seated flye machine:* - 4 sets of 15 reps - 8th hole down - again massive pump tonight!! felt sick haha.

*Incline Plate loaded press:* - 2 drops sets - set 1:50kg x 10 reps NO REST 30kg x 10 reps.

set 2: 40kg x 12 reps NO REST 30kg x 12 reps.

Again huge pump on this to the point of feeling it cramping and felt sick, loved it. POssible the Jack3d ive started using before training?

*Triceps:*

*Close grip press machine:* - 4 sets of 8 reps/failure - failure was pretty much 8th rep, last 2 reps each time were hell.

*Abs* -

*Cable crunches with rope attachments* - 4 sets x 12 reps - 60kg

*Weighted crunch machine:* - 4 sets x 12 reps - 70kg.

*Cardio:* - 30 minutes uphill walking - 15% incline - 5kph - 630 cals burnt.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Leg Day:*

*Vertical Leg Press:*

2 x warm up sets - 1st set = 15 reps @ 50kg/2nd set 15 reps @ 70kg

Drops sets x 5 = 100kg x 15/90kg x 15/80kg x 15/70kg x 15/50kg x 15 - Jesus H Christ that ****ing hurt!!!!!

*Leg Ext: *

3 sets of drop sets.

Drop set 1: 13th hole down x 8 reps/11th hole x 8 reps/9th hole x 8 reps/7th hole x 8 reps/5th hole x 8 reps.

Drop set 2: 7th hole x 10 reps/6th hole x 10 reps/5th hole x 10 reps/4th hole x 10 reps.

Drop set 3: 6th hole x 12 reps/5th hole x 12 reps/4th hole x 12 reps/3rd hole x 12 reps.

*Laying Hamstring Curls:*

3 drops sets:

1st drop set: 9th hole x 8 reps/7th hole x 8 reps/5th hole x 8 reps/3rd hole x 8 reps.

2nd drop set: 6th hole x 10 reps/5th hole x 10 reps/4th hole x 10 reps/3rd hole x 10 reps.

3rd drop set: 5th hole x 12 reps/4th hole x 12 reps/3rd hole x 12 reps/2nd hole x 12 reps.

As always we ensured every rep was a controllede rep and intensity was as high as possible, only rest we had was while the other was doing their sets. Pump again tonight was almost unbearable, am sure it must be the pre workout drink as last couple of sessions have had incredible pumps.

Fooked by lovin it :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 eggs with tomato and dollop of salad cream all mixed togethor.

meal 2: chunks of chicken, mushrooms, onion, peas and thai green curry sauce.

meal 3: protein shake.

meal 4: handful of oven chips, 2 garlic chicken things and peas.

meal 5: pro recover.

meal 6: boiled rice with prawns, beef, chicken, pork (from chinese - healthiest thing they do.)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

It was day off from training today praise the lord. As usual body is wrecked from legs day yesterday and have been constantly hungry today even straight after id just eaten!!! Tried to keep it all clean but failed a tad but not awfully.

Deadlift day tomorrw......i hope, but legs are beginning to hurt so they could be difficult, it may turn into a full on back session instead, wont let sore legs stop me from training altogethor.

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs mashed up with chopped tomato and dollop of salad cream.

meal 2: eggs salad with garlic chicken breast. (2 eggs) lettuce, tomato, beetroot, onion, balsamic vinigar.

meal 3: 2 chargrilled chicken breast with rice and spoonful of sweet n sour sauce.

meal 4: mars bar and can of cherry coke.

meal 5: pasta bolognese - **** me this was amazing!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ONLY 6 WEEKS TO GO!!!!!!!

Just realised theres only 6 weeks to go now eeeeeek!! gonna up the cardio now and bring the exercise bike in from the garage and plonk in front of the telly to get some more done, will also be doing 40 minutes after my weights now instead of 30.

I have to say i am very pleased with my results so far, havent weighed myself for a while but from what the mirror and my clothes is saying things are going great.

Am still very motivated and am excited for what the next 6 weeks can do for me!!! :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Go on mate....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate, have you done pics?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a start photo and every couple of weeks takin an update but only keeping the first and current one, am not keeping them all. I will not be posting them on here for a few reasons but may consider pm'ing them at the end anyone who has taken an interest in my progress. :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool brother.. Add me to the pm list fella


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Back Day*

*Deadlifts:*

Warm up set 1: 60kg x 12 reps

Warm up set 2: 80kg x 10 reps

Set 1: 100kg x 8 reps

Set 2: 110kg x 6 reps

Set 3: 120kg x 3 reps

Set 4: 130kg x 1 rep

Set 5: 140kg x 1 rep

Set 6: 150kg x 1 rep - NEW PB :thumb:

Set 7: 100kg x 6 reps

Set 8: Drop set: 90kg x 8/80kg x 8/70kg x 8/60kg x 8 - No Rest between sets - 3 heart attacks, 2 anurisms and a twisted gut haha.

*Close Grip Cable Pulldown:*

Set 1: 80kg x 8 reps

Set 2: 80kg x 6 reps

Set 3: Drop set x 4: 60kg x 8/50kg x 8/40kg x 8/30kg x 8.

No Cardio today as totally and utterly fooked, deadlifts drop sets were plenty cardio for me today :stupid:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 5 boiled eggs mashed up with a chopped tomato and dollop of salad cream.

meal 2: pasta bolognese (last nights left overs) 

feel so sick after my workout that i cant eat at the mo. Havent felt this sick for along time. Normally i push myself hard enough tta i feel rough as hell but today i feel very very sick after my training :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Set 8: Drop set: 90kg x 8/80kg x 8/70kg x 8/60kg x 8 - No Rest between sets - 3 heart attacks, 2 anurisms and a twisted gut haha.


You, sir, are a complete nutter..Deadlifts dropsets !!!!!!

Well done on the PB!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You, sir, are a complete nutter..Deadlifts dropsets !!!!!!
> 
> Well done on the PB!!


Yes i know, always up for a bit of mentalist training, got called a ****ing madman by the guy who came to help get the plates off quickly for each set. Had to lay down for a few minutes to recover. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right, didnt get time to update yesterday, but luckily there wasnt really anything to put lol Took a day off from training as was working all day and was ****ed from the deadlifts the day before.

So onto today........Have decided to get stricter on my diet now and just have main carbs after my workouts (within 2 hours of finishing) And keep carbs low throughout the day. Started this today and already feel good for it, ate/drank more frequently and feels great.

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs mashed up, tomato chopped up, dollop of salad cream and all mixed togethor.

meal 2: protein shake with small dollop of peanut butter.

meal 3: 2 pieces of steamed fish with butter and herb sauce.

meal 4: protein shake with small dollop of peanut butter.

meal 5: 2 chicken breasts with mozerrella and pancetta.

meal 6: pro recover

meal 7: boiled rice with chicken, prawns, beef, pork and veg.

meal 8: Before bed, will be USN Protein dessert.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Chest & Abs:*

*Flat Bench:*

Warm up set 1: 15 reps x 40kg

Warm up set 2: 12 reps x 50kg

Set 1: 10 reps x 60kg

Set 2: 8 reps x 70kg

Set 3: 6 reps x 70kg

*Incline Plate loaded press machine:*

Set 1: 40kg x 12 reps.

Set 2: 50kg x 12 reps.

Set 3: Drop set - 60kg x 12 reps/50kg x 12 reps/40kg x 12 reps/20kg x reps. - NO REST BETWEEN SETS.

*Straight handle machine flyes:*

4 sets x 12 reps @ 10th hole down - 2 second contraction at top of rep - **** THAT BUUUUUUURNS.

*Chest Press Machine:*

4 sets x 15 [email protected] - very slow and controlled reps with 2 second contraction at top of rep.

*Cable Flyes:*

Drop set x 5. sets 1 x 12 [email protected] hole down.

set 2 x 12 reps @5th hole down.

set 3 x 12 reps @ 4th hole down.

set 4 x 12 reps @ 3rd hole down.

set 5 x 12 reps @ 2nd hole down.

NO REST BETWEEN SETS.

*ABS:*

*Cable Crunches:*

4 sets x 12 reps @ 12th hole down.

*Weighted crunch machine:*

3 sets x 12 reps @ 2nd to last hole.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Shoulders and Arms:*

*Shoulder press machine - incline type thingy:*

Warm up set 1: 15 x 6th hole down.

Warm up set 2: 12 x 6th hole down.

Drop set 1: 12 reps per set - 8th hole down/7th hole down/6th hole down/5th hole down - zero rest between sets.

Drop set 2: 10 reps per set - 9th hole down/7th hole down/5th hole down/3rd hole down - zero rest between sets.

Drop set 3: 8 reps per set - 10th hole down/8th hole down/6th hole down/4th hole down - zero rest between sets.

*Cable upright rows:*

With Rope attachment.

Drop set 1: 10 reps per set - 10th hole down/9th hole down/8th hole down/7th hole down.

Drop set 2: 10 reps per set - 10th hole down/9th hole down/8th hole down/7th hole down.

Drop set 3: 10 reps per set - 10th hole down/9th hole down/8th hole down/7th hole down.

*Shrug machine:*

Drops set 1: 10 reps per set - 10th hole down/8th hole down/6th hole down/6th hole down.

Drops set 2: 10 reps per set - 10th hole down/8th hole down/6th hole down/6th hole down.

Drops set 3: 10 reps per set - 10th hole down/8th hole down/6th hole down/6th hole down.

*Arms:*

*Triceps:*

Cable push downs: Rope attachment.

Drop sets 1: 10 reps per set - 10th hole down/9th hole down/8th hole down/7th hole down.

Drops set 2: 10 reps per set - 10th hole down/9th hole down/8th hole down/7th hole down.

Drops set 3: 10 reps per set - 10th hole down/9th hole down/8th hole down/7th hole down.

*Biceps:*

Cable Curls:

Drops set 1: 10 reps per set - 8th hole down/6th hole down/4th hole down/2nd hole down.

Drops set 2: 10 reps per set - 8th hole down/6th hole down/4th hole down/2nd hole down.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: Protein shake with small dollop of peanut butter.

meal 2: 3 chicken thighs with bit of tomato puree and metled cheese on top.

meal 3: 2 chicken breasts with mozerella and pancetta.

meal 4: 6 jaffa cakes on way to gym.

meal 5: pro recover.

meal 6: is going to be my fav meal ever -Jacket Spud with cheese n coleslaw.

:thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well today was fooking awful in soooo many ways. Worked overtime again this morning, and got home feeling dreadful, whole body was numb and dead and just had no energy what so ever and was craving anything and everything. Had to go back to bed and was asleep for 4 hours before i came round, still sleepy as hell and lifeless, had some food then went back to sleep again.

So i took day off from trying to eat as good as i could and just ate ate and ate, am starting to feel bit better now as i sit here, body isnt as numb as it was, sweats have died down, breathing isnt heavy now and got bit more life in me.

I dunno if i was fighting summat off, have over done things with all the over time ive been doing with the dieting and hard training or if my body just needed a day off and to be pumped with calories. Anyways, i pumped it full of calories and feel much better for it and am ready to get back on track tomorrow.

Food for tomorrow is prepared, eggs for breakfast, tuna pasta for lunch with red onion and red pepper and a protein shake with peanut butter for mid morning, today has had some good about it though, im raring to get going tomorrow and savage my legs in the evening :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Quick update for today, am feeling massively better and am full of energy again and feel 'pumped' think my muscles enjoyed all those calroies yesterday. Do not feel numb or lifeless like yesterday luckily as its leg night tonight.

Meals so far today are.....

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs mashed up, chopped tomato and dollop of salad cream all mixed togethor.

meal 2: small portion of pasta with 2 cans of tuna, chopped red pepper and red onion and small dollop of salad cream to stop tuna being too dry.

meal 3: chicken sandwich, flap jack and can of coke.

So getting back on track today, have got a little plan coming togethor for the final 4-5 weeks. hopefully it will make a big difference to my last few weeks, will be in my hands so if it doesnt work then its my own fault.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Leg Day: :thumb:

*Squats:*

3 x warm up sets.

10 sets x 10 reps @ 60kg. Only focussing on the fitty doing lying hamstrings curls kept me going haha.

*Incline Leg Press:*

Warm up set - 12 x 100kg (Didnt really need a warm up after 100 squats but wanted to get feel for the movement)

Drop sets - Starting weight 250kg - dropping 1 plate each set of 10 reps x 8 sets.

*Leg Ext:*

Drop sets - 4 sets x 10 reps - 9th hole down/7th hole down/5th hole down/3rd hole down (Repeated this 3x)

*Lying leg curl:*

Drop sets - 4 sets x 10 reps - 8th hole down/6th hole down/4th hole down/2nd hole down (repeated 2x)

Finished off with 1 more drop set - 5th hole/4th hole/3rd hole/2nd hole x 10 reps each set.

TOTALLY FOOOOKED!! :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs mashed up, chopped tomato and dollop of salad cream all mixed togethor.

meal 2: small portion of pasta with 2 cans of tuna, chopped red pepper and red onion and small dollop of salad cream to stop tuna being too dry.

meal 3: chicken sandwich, flap jack and can of coke.

meal 4: pro recover.

meal 5: lasagne, pepsi.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This will sound very sad but l like to read what you have eaten and the way you go about it.

I wish l had your discipline.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> This will sound very sad but l like to read what you have eaten and the way you go about it.
> 
> I wish l had your discipline.


Sometimes i feel like im doing really bad, im very disciplined at wsork as i got no choice, its when im home i struggle but i always ensure i know what im eating for the next day.

My bro said yesterday how disciplined i was with preparing my meals, as i always say on our way back to the gym that im gonna go prepare my food for tomorrow, to him thats totally alien and he cant see how i can be bothered but i just see it as normal now, i couldnt just wake up and think ' what shall i have for breakfast' it would drive me mental, i spoz im bit of a control freak haha.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Failing to prepare is preparing to fail mate.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Day off from training today. Am really feeling last nights legs session already, i dont always get sore, just overall feeling of ****edness, am training back tomorrow so was pleased to have the day off although i had to work all day, 13th day of working in a row now, one more day then i get a day off woohoo, dunno how ive managed to keep training up so well, im not one for doing overtime lol.

meal 1: Home made BLT sandwich.

meal 2: Tin of tuna with chopped red onion, chopped red pepper, dollop of salad cream and small handful of pasta.

meal 3: same as meal 1.

meal 4: same as meal 2.

meal 5: Boiled rice with veg plus chicken, beef, pork, prawns and little bit of sweet n sour sauce.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Failing to prepare is preparing to fail mate.


So very very true.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am doing back next session l do.

Cant wait...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Back is my fav day by far, is also my strongest bodypart. Love Legs too but back pips them due to deadlifts woop woop.

How is your training going mate, havent had a catch up with your journal for a while, last i read your shoulder had got alot better.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> Back is my fav day by far, is also my strongest bodypart. Love Legs too but back pips them due to deadlifts woop woop.
> 
> How is your training going mate, havent had a catch up with your journal for a while, last i read your shoulder had got alot better.


Really getting it back mate, had a few good workouts of late and in turn getting the hunger and fire back...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Really getting it back mate, had a few good workouts of late and in turn getting the hunger and fire back...


Great to hear it mate, you changed your goals or just the break done u good? I will be cutting down my weights after next week to 2-3 times a week and getting **** load of cardio in for the last 4 weeks up to xmas, not looking forward to cutting down on the weights but know i cant handle the 4-5 ive been doing plus loads of cardio, im dead on my feet of late as it is.

I will enjoy the cardio as i know the rebound after xmas will be great fun :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not sure which direction to go in mate, just gonna crack on with the training and once in my stride make my mind up to go bigger or leaner.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well got a great result today, my cunning plan has paid off and i am now a member of the local council run gym too, 1 minute drive from my house. Am only joining it for the next 5 weeks so i can cram loooooooads of cardio in for the final xmas push.

I dont really like it for training, its just fitting a purpose for my cardio, its typical little council gym of 99% cardio and a tiny bit of weights but i will be sticking with my usual spit n sawdust gym for the weight training but will be cutting those sessions down to 2-3 a week to maintain muscle and to free up days for lots of cardio.

Best bit is i persuaded the sales girl to let me off the joining fee, and got her down to £18 a month, i told her i knew it was a bad time of year for sales so take what i got and get a sales here and now or i will go elsewhere, but did it in a cheeky and nice way not arrogant and she went with it :thumb: Am well pleased as my proper gym is a bit of a drive away and as i dont enjoy cardio to much by the time ive driven there i cant be bothered but this gym is soooo close i could be there and on a treadmill before the missus hollyoaks theme tune has finished :thumb:

5 weeks to go....Lets get ready to rumble!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

5 weeks mate is that all it is , fcuk me all efforts must be doubled for the race to massiveness for me lol !!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> 5 weeks mate is that all it is , fcuk me all efforts must be doubled for the race to massiveness for me lol !!!!


Yes mate, 5 weeks today is xmas day eeeeek!! so really as my final photo is on xmas eve i got 4 WEEKS and 6 DAYS to go. Fuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Back Day:*

*Close grip cable pulldowns:*

2 x warm up sets.

Drop set 1: 47.5kg x 12/42.5kg x 12/37.5kg x 12/30kg x 12.

Drop set 2: 47.5kg x 10/42.5kg x 10/37.5kg x 10/30kg x 10

*Wide Grip Cable Row:*

Drop set 1: 30kg x 12/27.5kg x 12/25kg x 12/20kg x 12.

Drop set 2: 35.5kg x 10/30kg x 10/27.5 x 10/25kg x 10.

*Dumbell Single Arm Rows:*

Set 1: 8 reps x 40kg

Set 2: 8 reps x 40kg

Set 3: 8 reps x 50kg

Set 4: 8 reps x 50kg

*Wide grip cable pulldowns:*

Drop set 1: 27.5kg x 8/25kg x 8/20kg x 8/16.5kg x 8

Drop set 2: 32.5 x 10/30kg x 10/27.5kg x 10/25kg x 10


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: boiled rice with chicken and veg.

meal 2: chicken and veg.

meal 3: home made chips and 4 dry fried eggs - post training.

I will probably end up eating quite a bit tonight as hardly ate at work today before i went and trained so i expect i will end up ravenous later on but at the mo am just feeling wider than a barn door and pumped to buggary :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 4: ham and cheese sandwich, packet of crisps, can of coke :whistling: oops.

Still hungry so prob gonna have a big protein shake before bed :thumb:

Am looking forward to getting going at the 'Cardio gym' tomorrow morning, motivation feels boosted again :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I 'liked' the motivation bit, not the packet of crisps and coke bit


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I 'liked' the motivation bit, not the packet of crisps and coke bit


Too late now mate you have liked all of it, i liked the crisps and coke, i liked it very much lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Too late now mate you have liked all of it, i liked the crisps and coke, i liked it very much lol.


but after you ate them you were still hungry, that just shows that sh1t food helps in no way to quench appetite and benefit your body in anyway.. empty calories mate

come on get that crap out your diet it shows that your still willing to slip mate,, it has got to be a total mind set to wanting to be healthy thats just bad planning imo X


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

It was bad planning youre 100% correct there but also i wanna 'keep it real' and realise that **** will happen and bad food will pass my lips, i dont wanan get too hung up on it as this kinda thing will happen, i didnt eat again afterwards as after a while the 'need' for food went away and i just drank loads to rehydrate after sweating like a sumo during training.

I wont allow it to happen every day of course as thats when things will end up back to how i used to be, but that WILL NOT HAPPEN, IT CANT AND IT WONT!!! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok mate just keeping you in check pal , thats what your here for mate.... will kick your a$$ if i see fit mate, i expect the same in my journal too X


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Ok mate just keeping you in check pal , thats what your here for mate.... will kick your a$$ if i see fit mate, i expect the same in my journal too X


And it is very much appreciated my lover. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well im gonna be a tired irritated **** tomorrow.

Just went for my first cardio session at the new gym and got a bit carried away.

I did a total of 90 minutes uphill walking, 45 minutes whilke watching the football (they got sky!! hell yeah!) then had a few minutes breather then watched most of the young apprentice while doing a second lot of 45 minutes.

Summary:

Time: 90 minutes

Incline: 15%

Calories burnt: 2007

Clothes are totally drenched and me legs ache but loved it, the second lot of 45 was a real mental challenge and am pleased to have got it done, had to burn a bit more off after slipping with the poo food yesterday.

Came straight home and had jacket potato waiting that i put in before i left and had it with a big pile of tuna and chopped red onion and red pepper. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: Home made BLT Sandwich with wholemeal bread.

meal 2: Egg sandwich.

meal 3: protein shake.

meal 4: jacket potato with tuna, red onion and red peppers.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: protein shake with spoonful of peanut butter.

meal 2: pasta with large helping of tuna with red onion and pepper.

meal 3: smaller version of meal 2.

meal 4: Home made BLT sandwich.

meal 5: sweet potato with 2 garlic chicken breasts and pile of peas.

meal 6: will be protein shake after cardio tonight.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

As i thought i was a grumpy tired **** today, had to have a sleep when i got in from work, was sooooooooo hot last night i slept terribley.

Never mind day off tomorrow from work and it will be chest night :thumb: Back is feeling majorly pumped from my workout the other day so thats great, i love pain.

Am off to do an hours cardio when me dinner has gone down :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just got in from the gym. Footy was on again so it went a little easier, was gonna do 30 minutes on treadmill then 30 minutes on the bike but with 30 seconds left of the treadmill three hippos plodded in a plonked themselves onto the bikes so i had to do another 30 minutes treadmill.

*Cardio:*

Treadmill - 60 minutes - 15% gradient - 5.5kph - 640x2= 1280 calories.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am adding some cardio to my routine l think mate. Really getting into it and reading all these journals is helping a lot.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am adding some cardio to my routine l think mate. Really getting into it and reading all these journals is helping a lot.


Its well worth it mate, since ive strated doing it consistantly i find i recover quicker when weight training and between sets, i used to get more ****ed through getting puffed out but now i find i can hit my muscles harder as my heart rate doesnt fly up so fast.

With some good tunes on the mp3 player, or footy on the telly im a happy bunny. The second half of the session feels tough but i just keep thinking of the bigger picture and why im doing it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal update: Am not having a protein shake for last meal now as am really really hungry after all the cardio, So instead im having...

Very lightly breaded Basa fish (On offer in Tesco) with small handful of low fat oven chips, dollop of coleslaw, one tomato and half a red onion.


----------



## irishhood (Nov 21, 2011)

its less than 13 weeks to xmass mate oh deer lol:confused1:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right, ****ing gutted as tonight was gonna be chest night but ive run out oif money and needed to save my last bit oif petrol for work tomorrow so went and did another cardio session. I am going to put pride to one side tomorrow and train chest at the ****ty council gym, really didnt want to do weights there but sod it i gotta pump some iron before i go mad haha. Payday friday though thank god.

Tonight i was sooooo tired i was just gonna stay in and watch telly but then thought bollox that aint gonna make me how i wanna be so went and did 40 minutes.

Was going to take it easy tonight and just do 40 minutes on the bike as legs are knackered from all the uphill walking...........well after 20 minutes on the bike and seeing the calories burning off sooooo slow i thought sod this and went on the treadmill and did some sprint intervals lol.

First 10 minutes was at 5% incline, 10kph runs at approx 30 second bursts, then i moved it up to 10% incline and still 10kph and 20-30 second bursts and the final push was 40 seconds at 15% incline, 10kph, one poped lung, one burst ****hole but a great feeling of satisfaction.

Calories burnt in total = 535.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Was day off from work today so had mega lay in then had my cheat meal for the week but didnt go mental as slipped up a bit earlier in week.

meal 1: jacket potato with cheese n coleslaw and large side salad.

meal 2: lean grilled bacon sandwich with wholemeal bread and dollop of ketchup.

meal 3: lightly breaded basa fish with small handful of low fat oven chips and pile of peas.

meal 4: same as meal 2.

meal 5: will be a protein shake before bed.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Forgot to say in earlier posts but i am now taking the following supplements each day...

taurine pills.

vitamin C pills.

Spirulina pills.

None are going to directly help with fat loss but decided on Taurine as i think it was Ausbuilt said it helps stop cramping, Vitmamin C for my immune system as ive been dieting/training hard for a while now and Spirulina for the extra nutrients etc.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Had the day off totally from training in the end today, body is ****ed, mind is ****ed, everything is ****ed. Constantly hungry, grumpy and depressed so felt it was time to have a bit of a chill out.

meal 1: protein shake with small dollop of peanut butter.

meal 2: tin of tuna, small dollop of salad cream, red onion chopped. sweet potato.

meal 3: sweet potato with coleslaw and side salad.

meal 4: low fat oven chips, 3 pieces of white fish, pile of peas.

meal 5: sheppards pie with peas and sweetcorn.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Leg Day:

*Vertical Leg Press:*

Warm up pyramid sets - 40kg x 15 reps, 60kg x 12 reps, 80kg x 10 reps, 100kg x 8 reps, 130kg x 6 reps.

Drop sets: 10 reps per sets, one plkate off per set, 10 sets in total - totally and utterly the most painful thing ive done for a long long time, this vertical plate loaded press is pure evil, ****in loved it. :thumb:

*Leg Ext:*

10 sets of 10 reps at hole 10, last sets was drop set of 5 sets - We both agreed we didnt get as much out of doing it this way as our normal drop set sessions, but felt the burn big time all the same and every rep was a good controlled rep with a good squeeze.

*Laying Leg curl:*

10 sets of 10 reps at hole 8, last sets was drop set of 5 still with 10 reps in each set. Same as leg ext, was good but didnt enjoy it like our usual drop set session so will go back to them next week.

Still feel ****ed though and was great to get back to pumpin iron again as really did feel mentally fed up and low through lack of weights this week, cardio was well up but really missed the weights.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: egg sandwich.

meal 2: sushi snack pack.

meal 3: small bottle of choc milk - more filling than any meal ive had for years lol.

meal 4: BLT Sandwich.

meal 5: pro recover.

meal 6: 6 chicken drum sticks.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Staying in the game still mate, fair play to you.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

So basically your just being fishy.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right havent been too well last few day, since saturday morning have felt rough as old sock so training hasnt happened and diet has been ****, so disapointed as i was so motivated, well i still am but this came at a time where i really needed to push things on harder.

Am now feeling human again and the down time has given me time to plan a bit more of a strategy for the next few weeks.

1) Am changing to 2x full body workouts each week plus one major leg workout.

2) Cardio will be 6 x per week - Should be manageable due to the change in weights routine.

3) Have written a diet to follow so i can get focussed, not sure its 100% great though as may be to low in calories, will post up in a bit.

Diet is key to my success and i feel i have become a bit complacent with it recently so am now going to be counting calories and following a plan each day as theres not long left now.

Did an update photo the other day and was pretty pleased tbh but feel a big final push is needed before xmas. I am happy to keep dieting until i get to where im happy to then bulk up, am enjoying the compliments and the changing of body shape but i dont want to wait forever for my first bulk so want to get this last bit of blubber shifted.

Have had a gone mental rest last few days and it made me appreciate how much i love training when ive not been able to do it.

Lets get ready to rumble!!!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Breakfast:	3 scoops of whey	130

1 tbsp p.butter	94 (224)

Lunch: Cottage pie with veg	400	(400)

Afternoon:	3 scoops whey 130	(224)

1 tbsp peanut butter	94

Dinner: 1 sweet potato 103	(273)

2 pieces of white fish	90

Veg 80

Before bed	???

1121 (Total cals)

Now ive gone for just calorie count after reading alot of what Bayman says about losing weight, i think for my size this is prob not enough and i cant think what to have before bed as i dont want another shake as 3 a day i feel is too many, 2 i think is pushing it but they are convenient for work and filling with the peanut butter.

.

Ive also had to keep costs as low as possible as im ****ed with money at the mo with xmas coming up so this plan is very cheap and ive got all of it in the freezer/fridge etc already so am ready to go tomorrow.

Anyone feel this is too low in cals? last i weighed i was 124kg but am less now but dont know what as ive been going by photos and the mirror.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing how a lay off makes you more determined mate isnt it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah mate, have felt poo and all i could do is sleep and read the forum, mentally wanted to train sooooooooooo bad but just didnt have it in me. So i used the time to plan the next few weeks, havent had too much structure to diet so far but feel its time to get strict with it, but its still got food in it i like so shouldnt be to bad.......i say that now but give it a week haha.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Full body workout last night, was ****, going back to proper split prog training. :cursing: Didnt enjoy it at all.

Yesterdys food:

meal 1: protein shake with tablespoon of peanut butter.

meal 2: sheppards pie with peas.

meal 3: protein shake wirh tablespoon of peanut butter.

meal 4: sweet potato, 2 pieces of white fish, peas, dollop of ketchup and dollop of tartare sauce.

meal 5: post workout shake.

meal 6: wholemeal cracker breads with cottage cheese - my god this is now my fav meal, low in cals and bloody lovely and filling.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Breakfast:	3 scoops of whey	130
> 
> 1 tbsp p.butter	94 (224)
> 
> ...


what about some egg whites mate ???


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Was thinking bout that today, will prob vary it between egg whites fluffed up in the microwave and wholemeal crackerbreads with cottage cheese. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Was thinking bout that today, will prob vary it between egg whites fluffed up in the microwave and wholemeal crackerbreads with cottage cheese. :thumb:


i wouldnt worry about the crackerbreads mate but cottage cheese would deffo be a good one... mix it with a little peanut butter !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

The crackerbreads are gggggggreat, only 20 kcals per crackerbread and under 4 grams of carbs and as theyre so crunchy it feels like your eating crisps yet without the badness.

Will leave them out if ive had quite a few carbs during the day although im not going to go to mental about the carbs as i want this to be realistic but at the same time i know its a great way to keep things in check.

:thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Chest day:

Was heaving in there tonight so had to make the best of what we could get on......

*Cable flyes:*

2 warm up sets then into 2 lots of drop sets (zero rest plus added 2 reps on each set.)....

4 sets - 1st set - 8 reps @ hole 8

2nd set - 10 reps @ hole 7

3rd set - 12 reps @ hole 6

4th set - 14 reps @ hole 4

This ws ****ing hard and even when my training partner was doing his i still felt like i was in full contraction in my chest!! Awesome!

2nd drop set....went bit light to get better contraction this time....

Set 1: 8 reps @ 6th hole

Set 2: 10 reps @ 5th hole

Set 3: 12 reps @ 4th hole

Set 4: 14 reps @ 3rd hole.

*Flat bench press:*

1 warm up set - just to get brain in gear.

set 1: 8 reps @ 60kg

set 2: 6 reps @ 70kg

set 3: 4 reps @ 70kg

set 4: 10 reps @ 50kg

set 5: 10 reps @ 50kg

*Straight handle machine flyes:*

set 1: 15 reps @ hole 8.

set 2: 15 reps @ hole 8.

set 3 - drop set x 4 - drop 1 x 15 reps @ hole 8/drop 2 x 15 reps @ hole 6/drop 3 x 15 reps @ hole 4/drop 4 x 15 reps @ hole 2

**** a duck pecs pumped to hell and back - brilliant pump in them tonight!!

*Incline plate load press:*

3 x 8 reps @ 30kg - biiiiiig squeeze at top of each rep.

Like i say was busy so had to make do with what we could get on but daaaaaarn does it feel good, pump was great tonight and feel great now.....feel so good im gonna go rip the missus in half!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: protein shake with small dollop of peanut butter.

meal 2: sheppard pie portion with low sugar baked beans.

meal 3: protein shake with small dollop of peanut butter.

meal 4: sweet potato with 2 garlic chicken breasts from tesco and a pile of peas, dollop of ketchup.

meal 5: pro recover.

meal 6: wholemeal crackerbreads with cottage cheese.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Back Day:*

*Wide Grip Rack Deads:*

Warm up set - 12 reps @ 20kg

Set 1: 12 reps @ 60kg

Set 2: 12 reps @ 70kg

Set 3: 8 reps @ 80kg

Set 4: 8 reps @ 80kg

*Barbell Bent over Rows:*

Set 1: 8 reps @ 60kg

Set 2: 8 reps @ 60kg

Set 3: 8 reps @ 70kg

Set 4: 8 reps @ 70kg

*T-Bar Rows:*

Set 1: 8 reps @ 35kg

Set 2: 8 reps @ 40kg

Set 3: 8 reps @ 40kg

Set 4: 8 reps @ 40kg

*Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns:*

Set 1: 12 reps @ 50kg

Set 2: 12 reps @ 55kg

Set 3: 12 reps @ 65kg

Set 4: 8 reps @ 70kg

Set 5: 8 reps @ 75kg

*Close Grip Cable Pulldowns:*

Drop set 1 - 10 reps per set - 12th hole/10th hole/8th hole/6th hole/4th hole

Drop set 2 - 10 reps per set - 10th hole/8th hole/6th hole/4th hole


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: egg sandwich with energy drink on way to gym.

meal 2: pro recover

meal 3: sweet potato, 2 pieces of white fish and pile of peas, dollop of ketchup and dollop of tartare sauce.

Will update throughout the day :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: egg sandwich with energy drink on way to gym.

meal 2: pro recover

meal 3: sweet potato, 2 pieces of white fish and pile of peas, dollop of ketchup and dollop of tartare sauce.

meal 4: protein shake.

Gonna go do an hours cardio at 8pm then come back and have crackerbreads and cottage cheese mmmmmmmmmmmmm. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Leg Day: :thumb:

Squat racks were fooking full again so we went on the incline plate loaded press and really go for it tonight. And it paid off!

*Incline Press*

Warm up set 1: 100kg x 15 reps

Warm up set 2: 150kg x 12 reps

Set 1: 200kg x 10 reps

Set 2: 250kg x 8 reps

Set 3: 270kg x 8 reps

Set 4: 300kg x 6 reps

Set 5: 315kg x 6 reps

Set 6: 330kg x 6 reps

Set 7: 350kg x 6 reps

Was alot of sets i know but we wanted to see where we ended up at and just kept adding more weight, aiming for minimum of 6 reps, my mate got to 275kg which smashed his PB too and before tonight my pb was 315 i think, will check, defo know i smashed it and felt sick but awesome. And was nice to know the drop sets etc we do really works well.

*Laying Hamstring Curl:*

Drop set 1: 10 reps per set - 8th hole/6th hole/4th hole/2nd hole.

Drop set 2: 10 reps per set - 8th hole/6th hole/4th hole/2nd hole.

*Leg Ext:*

Drop set 1: 15 reps per set - 5th hole/4th hole/3rd hole/2nd hole

Drop set 2: 15 reps per set - 5th hole/4th hole/3rd hole/2nd hole

Weight was light than usual but higher reps, the burn was immense and horrendous but strangley beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: protein shake with dollop of peanut butter.

meal 2: small sheppards pie meal with half tin of low sugar peanut butter.

meal 3: egg sandwich with sushi pack.

meal 4: pro recover.

meal 5: 2 home made burgers with onion and relish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice work on the leg press buddy!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

R0B said:


> Nice work on the leg press buddy!!


Cheers for dropping in mate, i appreciate it.

Yeah am well chuffed with it, were proper reps aswell, no 'health club' reps as i call them. We do alot of drops sets for legs normally and havent tested ourselves like this for a while so we thought we'd see how heavy we could go, am well pleased, need to try and get squats into it somewhere tho even if it means doing them on a day off when its quiet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Cheers for dropping in mate, i appreciate it.
> 
> Yeah am well chuffed with it, were proper reps aswell, no 'health club' reps as i call them. We do alot of drops sets for legs normally and havent tested ourselves like this for a while so we thought we'd see how heavy we could go, am well pleased, need to try and get squats into it somewhere tho even if it means doing them on a day off when its quiet.


Hahaha, health club reps 

Squatting should be good to see, why not just do them every other legs sessions rather than squeezing them into another day?

Bring on the DOMs when you get out of bed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

*Weight was light than usual but higher reps, the burn was immense and horrendous but strangley beautiful! *

This line l love and totally understand.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Day off from training today, legs bit stiff from yesterday but not too bad..................yet!!

meal 1: protein shake with dollop of peanut butter.

meal 2: serving of sheppards pie with low sugar baked beans.

meal 3: protein shake with dollop of peanut butter.

meal 4: wholemeal crackerbreads and pot of cottage cheese with pineapple.

meal 4: egg sandwich and sushi pack, can of coke.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Was going to have another day off training and hit it hard tomorrow........BUT......then thought **** it lets hit it hard today AND tomorrow haha.

Deadlift Session:

Kept it very simple, light weight and higher reps today just for a total change from my normal deadlift session and for the fact my legs are still ****ed from friday :thumb:

Did a couple of light warm up sets then.....*10 sets of 15 reps @ 60kg!*

By the 5th set the 60kg which i normally warm up with felt like ten tons and my back and abs were pumped to hell (or was it heaven :confused1: ) Really got the heart going big time as am not used to the higher reps, cant say i enjoy the higher rep deadlifts as much as adding weight on every set but like i say was still fooked from friday.

Something must be going well for me to plan to have the day off but then 'fancy' doing some deadlifts :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: protein shake with dollop of peanut butter.

meal 2: wholemeal crackerbreads with cottage cheese.

meal 3: egg sandwich.

meal 4: cottage pie with baked beans.

meal 5: 2 cream cakes (**** **** ****)

meal 6: will be egg sandwich, sushi snack pack.

Was in a way annoyed i had the 2 small cream cakes but **** me i enjoyed them  Will train hard again tomorrow and plan to do shoulders and arms depending how my traps are after the deadlifts today, if theyre too sore i will jsut hammer what ever body part isnt in pain.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> meal 1: protein shake with dollop of peanut butter.
> 
> meal 2: wholemeal crackerbreads with cottage cheese.
> 
> ...


Mate its sometimes good to train like that ON SPEC.. pick the parts your feeling strong onthat day and hammer them.. get a lot better session out of it mate .. like you say whats point training something if its not feeling strong ...

good man !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

So went to the gym again tonight and it was quite a disjointed session to be honest, i gave it my all on each exercise but it wasnt like my normal sessions in terms of structure.

Abs:

*Weight Ab Crunch Machine:*

4 sets of 12 reps @ full stack - controlled slowed reps squeezing all the way.

*Cable Crunches:*

4 sets of 8 reps @ 12th hole down - again kept movement strict and controlled.

*Shoulders:*

*Shoulder Press Machine:*

Warm up set - 20 reps @ 6th hole down.

Set 1: 8 reps @ 60kg

Set 2: 8 reps @ 65kg

Set 3: 8 reps @ 70kg

Set 4: Drop set - 10 reps per set/4 sets/10th hole/8th hole/6th hole/4th hole.

*Shrug Machine:*

4 sets of 8 reps @ 15th hole down.

Chest:

*Cable flyes:*

4 sets of 12 reps @ 6th hole down.

*Machine flyes:*

4 sets of 12 reps @ 8th hole down.

So was a bit of an odd session but just hit what ever didnt hurt, didnt do much shoulders as deadlifts from yesterday kicked in, didnt do much chest as doing full chest session on wednesday and did abs first as them and chest are lagging behind, well when i say lagging behind not size wise but they are the 2 areas i hold all my blubber, arms, legs, backs, shoulders all solid, chest and abs wobbley!! Dammit!!

Goin to do arms and cardio tomorrow at the little gym unless i can get some petrol money then i wil lgo to the decent gym :thumb:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

have you done a weigh recently mate??? i cant find one


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I havent to be honest mate as it was messing with my head, i have got the misses to take photo updates and been keeping the first and current one on my phone and look at them for motivation.

Its going very well, will weight in on day before xmas eve and take another photo. I know my initial challenge was to lose 2 stone but im now more worried bout how i look, and i mean that in the veinist way possible hahaha.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I havent to be honest mate as it was messing with my head, i have got the misses to take photo updates and been keeping the first and current one on my phone and look at them for motivation.
> 
> Its going very well, will weight in on day before xmas eve and take another photo. I know my initial challenge was to lose 2 stone but im now more worried bout how i look, and i mean that in the veinist way possible hahaha.


nice one mate....the goals changed slightly, but youre still giving it your best.

respect


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Lats, Tricep, Abs:

*Wide Lat Pulldowns:*

2 x 15 warm up sets @ 50kg

4 Sets - Used wraps and went heavy (2 sets @ 85kg, 2 sets @ 75kg) Went to failure, then rested for 10 seconds then failure again 3 times per set, kept hold of the bar whole time.

*Straight Arm pulldowns:*

4 sets x 8 reps at 4th hole down

4 sets x 12 reps at 3rd hole down

Only did this many sets as was waiting for the pullover machine to become free. Plus they slaughtered my lats as havent done this exercise for yeeeeeears so felt awesome pump.

*Pullover Machine:*

4 x 8 @ 80kg

Triceps

*Cable Pushdowns:*

Warm up x 15 reps @ 5th hole.

Drop set - 4 sets of 10 reps - 6th hole/5th hole/4th hole/3rd hole.

4 heavy sets of 8 reps @ 10th hole.

Abs:

*Boxers twist/sit up bench crunches supersets*

1st set @ bodyweight x 8 reps per exercise.

2nd, 3rd and 4th set with 10kg plate.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: flapjack square.

meal 2: protein shake with dollop of peanut butter.

meal 3: protein shake with dollop of peanut butter.

meal 4: ploughmans sandwich. (doh! didnt plan ahead enough)

meal 5: handful of chips, 2 turkey escolopes, BIG salad.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Chest Day:

*Incline Barbell Press:*

warm up set 1 - 20 reps x 20kg

warm up set 2 - 12 reps x 40kg

Set 1: 8 reps x 60kg

Set 2: 8 reps x 70kg

Set 3: 8 reps x 70kg

Set 4: 8 reps x 60kg

*Flat Barbell Press:*

Set 1: 8 reps x 60kg

Set 2: 8 reps x 80kg

Set 3: 6 reps x 80kg

Set 4: 10 reps x 60kg

*Incline Plate loaded press:*

Set 1: 12 reps x 40kg

Set 2: 12 reps x 40kg

Set 3: 10 reps x 40kg

Set 4: 7.5 reps x 40kg

*Cable Flyes:*

Drop set 1: 4 sets x 10 reps per set - 60kg/50kg/40kg/30kg

Drop set 2: 4 sets x 8 reps per set - 60kg/50kg/40kg/30kg

*Straight bar machine flyes:*

Set 1: 12 reps x 10th hole

Set 2: 12 reps x 12th hole

Set 3: 12 reps x 13th hole

Set 4: 12 reps x 12th hole.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Had a monster long lay in today, was divine :thumb: So didnt actually eat til 3.30pm eeek!!

meal 1: egg sandwich plus chicken noodle salad from tesco.

meal 2: pro recover.

meal 3: sweet chilli potato wedges plus 3 slices of amazing ham from tesco (£4 for a big joint soo got to slice it how i like it yay)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Am having day of from training today, im totally and utterly ****ed, sooooo wiped out, havent felt so drained for a long long time. got back from work this morning and thought id have a sleep for an hour, 5 hours later i wake up still ****ed and drained to buggery so i dont think i'll be training today......just eating!!

Legs tomorrwo though :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Struggling myself at the minute for some reason mate.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I cant wait to stop this dieting lark lol. Ive trained four days in a row this week and it has defo caught up with me, tomoz will be 5 sessions for the week, i normall do 3.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Leg Day:* :thumb:

Damn squat racks were busy when we go in so decided to go on incline press, neither of us were in the zone tonight but ended up doing more than usual, well i did, once we'd done the 2 leg presses the squat racks were free so couldnt resist going and doing some even though the weight was **** my legs were shaking like a ****ting dog.

*Incline Leg Press:*

Warm up set 1 - 100kg x 15 reps

Warm up set 2 - 150kg x 12 reps

Set 1: 200kg x 12 reps

Set 2: 250kg x 10 reps

Set 3: Drop Set - 10 reps per set - 250kg/225kg/200kg/175kg/150kg/125kg/100kg/75kg/50kg

Set 4: 250kg to failure.

*Vertical Leg Press:*

Set 1: 100kg x 8

Set 2: 140kg x 8

Set 3: 150kg x 8

Set 4: 175kg x 8

Set 5: Drop set - 15 reps per set - 150kg/125kg/100kg/75kg/50kg - Hell on earth!!

*Squats:*

4 sets x 8 reps @ 60kg

*Leg Ext:*

Drop set - 10 reps per set - 4 sets - 9th hole/7th hole/5th hole/3th hole


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: protein shake with dollop of peanut butter.

meal 2: small portian of rice with deli pork slices (were on reduction cabinet in tesco night before)

meal 3: egg sanwich

meal 4: half a small toblerone.

meal 5: pro recover

meal 6: small handful of over chips, piece of quiche, dollop of coleslaw.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Day off from training today, am sore from legs last night, infact was sore by the time i woke up this morning which is rare for me.

Am contemplating getting up and going to do a back session in the morning before family commitments kick in tut.

meal 1: turkey and bacon sandwich

meal 2: 4 pieces of white fish with drissle of sweet chilli sauce and juice of half a lemon.

meal 3: sweet potato, dollop of coleslaw, big piece of fish in light bread crumbs.

Not sure what im going to have tonight, i have a 'hankering for a piece of quiche and salad (god im getting old lol) and am off to the shop now so we will see. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ooooooh turkey and bacon....


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Ooooooh turkey and bacon....


I have to say i got it from the shop, was ****ing lovely though, had bit of cranberry sauce in too. was delightful.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right am not getting to the gym today now, the good news is we aint going to see her family today either now :thumb:

Had an awesome lay in today then got up, had a wander to the shop and got some decent bread and we had bacon sandwiches for breakfast/lunch, was a great morning and much needed. Going to me ma's for roast lamb in a bit so thats gonna be great, lambs my fav meat eeeeeeever.

Will go and hit back tomorrow evening i reckon, am reeeeeally sore from legs friday which is fantastic as very rarely get sore to matter what we do or how hard we train, i think doing squats as the last compound may have done it nicely.

Bring on the new week :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

things still going well for you mate which is noce to hear pal... keep up the good work, not long to go now !!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Forgot to say.....took an update photo today, and happy is not the word!! Am looking so much better than the previous one and massively different from the first one, am over joyed.

Got a feeling i will carry on like this until end of january then booooooooooooooooooooooom add some lovely manly muscle mass.

:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> Forgot to say.....took an update photo today, and happy is not the word!! Am looking so much better than the previous one and massively different from the first one, am over joyed.
> 
> Got a feeling i will carry on like this until end of january then booooooooooooooooooooooom add some lovely manly muscle mass.
> 
> :thumb:


Nice one mate.

I trained yesterday, caught a look at myself in the mirror and realised l wasnt actually down to 10 stone... nice feeling.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

haha its a great feling eh and makes you that little bit more determined when the mirror is in a kind mood


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

*Back Day:*

Trained back tonight but didnt make a note/mental note of the weights etc, decided to just obliterate myself with heavy as possible weights on every thing, a few rest-pause sets and lower reps than usual and for the first time in ages not a drop set in sight lol.

Wide Grip Pulldowns.

Pull over Machine.

T-Bar Rows.

Cable close grip Rows.

Neutral Grip Medium width pulldowns.

Was pleased with my stregnth tonight but as i wasnt in the mood to go i just got in and hammered it as i knew if i thought about it too much it wasnt gonna happen. Am shaking just typing this out so summat has worked well :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: Protein shake.

meal 2: fish and sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet potato.

meal 3: shppards pie meal portion with peas.

meal 4: pro recover.

meal 5: lean beef burgers and handful of oven chips, 3 slices of bread - crap meal i know but we are out of money and running low of decent grub.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Chest Day:

*Flat Bench Press:*

2 x warm up sets (20 reps x bar/12 reps x 40kg)

Set 1: 60kg x 10 reps

Set 2: 70kg x 8 reps

Set 3: 100kg x 1 rep :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: PB PB PB PB PB PB Finally triple figues!!!!!!

Set 4: 80kg x 4 reps

Set 5: 60kg x 10 reps

*Incline Plate Laoded Press Machine:*

Set 1: 40kg x 12

Set 2: 40kg x 12

Set 3: 40kg x 12

Set 4: 40kg x 12

*Cable FLyes:*

Set 1: Hole 8 x 6 reps

Set 2: Hole 7 x 8 reps

Set 3: Drop set/4 sets/10 reps/hole 6/hole 5/hole 4/hole 3.

*Machine Flyes:*

Set 1: 10th hole x 12 reps

Set 2: 10th hole x 12 reps

Set 3: 10th hole x 15 reps

Set 4: 12th hole x 12 reps

Am buzzing, chest is smashed and pumped to hell and back, am over the moon about hitting the 100kg bench :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Meal 1: Protein shake with dollop of peanut butter.

Meal 2: Portion of sheppards pie with pile of peas.

Meal 3: egg sandwich.

Meal 4: Pro Recover.

Meal 5: Half a Chicken with pile of peas and handful of over chips.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate have you tried any stims ?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I got Jack3d does that count? Although ive only used it a couple of times.

I do drink sugar free energy drink a bit.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> I got Jack3d does that count? Although ive only used it a couple of times.
> 
> I do drink sugar free energy drink a bit.


I have been having that Hemo rage and l dont want to leave the gym mate !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

You rate it then?? Do you feel you can lift heavier with it or just for longer??

I love jack3d but never remember to take the bloody stuff lol. AM pretty pleased with how the sessions are going without it at the mo. Will have to start takin it and see what i can achieve in the new year. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BOTH mate...... even makes me want to squat !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Chest Day:
> 
> *Flat Bench Press:*
> 
> ...


Well done mate 100 kg bench is a good milestone to get too... now it will be months beofre you get to 150 lol #!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Guys!!!

Im still here but just been really crap with updating my journal so apologies. I have still been training very very hard, my diet has been a bit crap to be honest but my training has gone from strength to strength and i have gone from alot less sets/drop sets to lifting much much heavier for lower reps and am feeling STROOOOOOOOONG!!

I will be taking my final photo soon and am going to carry on training heavy and hard but as i find cardio soooo boring im going to really nail the diet and keep it crazy clean and see where the heavy training can take me, i already feel like ive changed not only my body but my mind aswell thanks to this journal and the support ive had from all you guys that read it and comment and support me.

I will soon be entering the dark side and cant wait!!! So watch this space.

I just wanted to really say a massive thank you to the guys who have supoorted me throughout the last 13 weeks, it is so encouraging receiving comments, flinty, milky have been awesome and you guys are brilliant and fantastic ambassadors to uk-m and i thank you sincerely as this has been life changing for me as it has made me realise what i can achieve, how much i love wieght training and to stick to what i love and to keep on pushing myself further and harder every week.

Like i said above my diet have been less strict recently but my lifts have been going up each week and i am feeling fantastic!!! So now im stuff between bulking up like a mofo or keep the size i am and eating clean and use my course of test to keep muscle mass and loose even more bf or just bulk up cleanly.......decisions decisions.

But whatever i choose to do i know i will succeed and i thank you guys for helping me and for supporting me, i hope you have a cracking Christmas and a brilliant 2012 and i hope you achieve your goals.

All the best for 2012, may it be succesful but more importantly, healthy, safe and happy.

God bless.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well mate thank you for the kind words, and you are an ambassador to effort and self motivation, i know your journal hasnt been fully recognised but you have posted regardless, and your determination hasnt faultered, im proud of you mate you have done yourself proud, and its grat to have people like you on here plugging away mate..

If i was you i would use the test to help you lean bulk mate till end of march then cut cut xut into june july time you will be looking awesome by then mate ..

Well done pal. you have had a good year but i fel next year will be an even bigger one for you and your goals brother...

Happy christmas, and all the best mate !!!!

Repped for effort X


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers Flinty, i am more inclined to go for a bulk now as dieting sucks haha and i love how ive felt the last week or so eating a bit more than i should but putting it into the training rather than slobbing on the couch like i would have in the past. Bring on the healthy grub and heavy ass weights!! BOOOOOOOOM!!


----------

